# Alfie update



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Seen the vet this morning as Alf was no better at all 
It's definitely his cruciate again but the vet seems to think that he has done no more damage than last time, just pulled it again.
We have one week on Metacam and no exercise, then back for reassessment.
She did say that we are probably back to square one


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

that really sucks!! 

really sorry to hear.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh no I hope he picks up soon, Metacam is very good though Fizz had that when her legs started playing up, I hope it helps, it's awful for them when they're unwell,and for us too because we want to make it all better...fingers crossed for you Alfie x
Clare xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry Rona 

What is it that he has done, has he ruptured it on torn it..?

Just seen your other thread about the surgery, I don't know much about those kind of ops at all but at 8 years old and being as fit as he is I imagine it is something he could get through a lot better than other dogs.

I hope he improves in the next week and behaves himself on rest too x


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Poor Alfie hope he's better soon xx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Aw bless him, really hope his on the mend soon, hugs alround x


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank all



Tinsley said:


> I'm so sorry Rona
> 
> What is it that he has done, has he ruptured it on torn it..?
> 
> ...


He's basically stretched it and has a very small partial tear. It took 9 months to get him right last time 
He gets really upset if he doesn't get his walks, then I get upset cos he is


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> He's basically stretched it and has a very small partial tear. It took 9 months to get him right last time
> He gets really upset if he doesn't get his walks, then I get upset cos he is




Did the vet suggest what you do re metacam/surgery/hydro, or is he going to see what he is like at his assessment next week?

Hopefully its only a tiny tear and wont take as long to fix up x


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Did the vet suggest what you do re metacam/surgery/hydro, or is he going to see what he is like at his assessment next week?
> 
> Hopefully its only a tiny tear and wont take as long to fix up x


Tinsley, this is an old injury that he has damaged again. We have been through all this before.
Last time he had loads of hydro but as my insurance won't pay anymore and I'm being made redundant soon, with hydro at £25 a time I just can't afford it.
He will have his Cartrophen injections though and these seemed to help a lot last time. He can't however have those while on Metacam, and he needs that at the mo for pain relief


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh Rona, so sorry to hear about Alfie.  Bet he's driving you up the wall with no walks happening. Would he be able to have gentle strolls on the beaches in a week or so, fingers crossed that the weather warms for you if its possible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

bird said:


> Oh Rona, so sorry to hear about Alfie.  Bet he's driving you up the wall with no walks happening. Would he be able to have gentle strolls on the beaches in a week or so, fingers crossed that the weather warms for you if its possible.


It only happened yesterday so he's not too bad, but Muddy has got to stay home tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to them both together all day


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Hope Alfie gets better soon and manages to avoid surgery. It's a horrible time for this to have happened.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh Rona.
I was so sorry to read about Alfie - Fingers crossed he makes steady progress.
I can only imagine how upset and fustrated you are.
Lets hope he adapts to the quiet life quickly - I know how difficult you found it before.
Take care


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh Rona, i am soo sorry to hear about Alfie, hope his meds start working soon and it is at least less painful for him. Sorry to hear about you being made redundant too, what such c**p timing. Thinking of you both.
Nicci


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Only just seen this, so sorry it's happened again. Poor fella doesn't deserve it. :crying:

I'll send all the healing thoughts I can to him and hope he improves.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry  splash & dash walks are crap hope he gets better quick, shame about the hydro that realy helps


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Im so very sorry to see this about Alfie.
I know what its like to have a goldie out of action.

Thinking of you and lets hope he will improve for you soon.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I know its an old injury, just wondered if you were looking into the surgery a bit more from your other thread.

Someone on another forum has just had their 7 year old lab operated on for a problem with the cruciate ligament, obviously every case is different though. They said the op was late October and now the dog can go for walks up to about a mile long, did have a little blip in November which slowed them down by 2 weeks, but is doing really well.

They also said they used this place a lot:
orthodogs : Discussion of canine orthopedic issues

and that the people are really friendly and there is lots of advice to aid recovery and things on there too. Hopefully even on the injections/metacam he can get a bit better x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> It only happened yesterday so he's not too bad, but Muddy has got to stay home tomorrow and I'm not looking forward to them both together all day


Just to say Iim really sorry to hear the news Rona. It must be horrible for both of you not being able to walk.
I was just wondering though, why does Muddy also have to stay home tomorrow? Where does Muddy normally stay?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> Just to say Iim really sorry to hear the news Rona. It must be horrible for both of you not being able to walk.
> I was just wondering though, why does Muddy also have to stay home tomorrow? Where does Muddy normally stay?


Muddy usually goes to work with my OH, but he is on a course today.
It just gets worse :crying:
Muddy has been up all night, been sick too  We think he has a urine infection, OH is on the course so I'm monitoring him today for info to give vet this afternoon.
Alfie is no better 
I'm so stressed I think I'm shutting down 
Can't cope with much more


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh Rona
I don't really know what to say 
I absoulutely know you can deal with this - those dogs mean to much for you to shut down completely.
Take things one step at a time it's amazing what we can do when we just focus on one small bit at a time.
I really hope it's nothing to serious with Muddy and the vets can sort him out.
Enjoy a day snuggling with the dogs, they'll bring a smile to your face I'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Oh Rona
> I don't really know what to say
> I absoulutely know you can deal with this - those dogs mean to much for you to shut down completely.
> Take things one step at a time it's amazing what we can do when we just focus on one small bit at a time.
> ...


They usually do Fleur but I hate it when they are ill.
They usually keep my spirits up but they are just the tip of the iceberg at the moment, and them being ill is just piling on the pressure


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no thats all you need :crying: hope its nothing serious or expensive  

If it makes you feel any better I just got drenched, frozen & kak up out with these two idiots Holly decided to jump into a field where horses are kept  they wernt there thank god but there was a heap of raw turnip or spud bits & it was party time for her, had to jump over the wall grab her & push her back over then I sliped in horse poo ARG! all the time Banjo is stood wagging his tail with a daft grin on his face makeing some sort of mutley laughing noise :huh: Im going to spend an hour with my mate radox now & if shes sick she can have it for her tea  I no I dont mean that but ARG!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Rona, this might be a ridicusloudly silly suggestion, but has been abrilliant solution for when my Nelson was on limited exercise.
He loved car rides which was a great help.
We would often drive him to his favourite part of the walk, and just do a tiny part of the walk with him very slowly. We often only covered 50 metres or so, but the whole car ride, and driving to a favourite location and car ride back somehow made it a lot more than just 50 metres walking.
Also, we sometimes used to drive him to visit friends with us, so he didn;t get any exercise, but enjoyed a change of scenery and fuss from some other people.
He was also very food oriented, so a marrow bone would take his mind off things fro a good hour at least.
I am sure you already know hide the treat and such games.

Hope things start looking up soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> Rona, this might be a ridicusloudly silly suggestion, but has been abrilliant solution for when my Nelson was on limited exercise.
> He loved car rides which was a great help.
> We would often drive him to his favourite part of the walk, and just do a tiny part of the walk with him very slowly. We often only covered 50 metres or so, but the whole car ride, and driving to a favourite location and car ride back somehow made it a lot more than just 50 metres walking.
> Also, we sometimes used to drive him to visit friends with us, so he didn;t get any exercise, but enjoyed a change of scenery and fuss from some other people.
> ...


That doesn't sound ridiculous to me. If you had seen what I had written here when he first did this nearly 18 months ago, you would realise that I'm as silly as you  I loaded him in the car and we used to go driving around the countryside (especially through woods) as he loves looking out of the windows.
I will certainly be doing this again when the country lanes clear a bit more of snow 
I do do hide treats etc. but I do have to be careful about his weight, last time he put on 3kgs 
Thank you so much for your concern and if you come up with any more ideas they would be appreciated, as I'm sure there must be something I've not thought of


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> That doesn't sound ridiculous to me. If you had seen what I had written here when he first did this nearly 18 months ago, you would realise that I'm as silly as you  I loaded him in the car and we used to go driving around the countryside (especially through woods) as he loves looking out of the windows.
> I will certainly be doing this again when the country lanes clear a bit more of snow
> I do do hide treats etc. but I do have to be careful about his weight, last time he put on 3kgs
> Thank you so much for your concern and if you come up with any more ideas they would be appreciated, as I'm sure there must be something I've not thought of


Thanks. I will see if I can think of anything else and let you know.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

How are your two patients this afternoon??

Hopefully they are keeping out of mischief and behaving themselves for you  x


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> How are your two patients this afternoon??
> 
> Hopefully they are keeping out of mischief and behaving themselves for you  x


Not behaving, both trying to play 
After watching Muddy all day, I think he has stones 
Alfie is managing to put his foot a little flatter to the ground  but still a cripple


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Not behaving, both trying to play
> After watching Muddy all day, I think he has stones
> Alfie is managing to put his foot a little flatter to the ground  but still a cripple


Oh Rona, I am so sorry.
I admire you, in your position I think I would be deeply depressed and I would have lost it ages ago!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> Oh Rona, I am so sorry.
> I admire you, in your position I think I would be deeply depressed and I would have lost it ages ago!


I'm close I can assure you, so if you see me loose it with someone you will know why


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I heard from several people that feeding raw helps heal cruciate quicker.

I hope you feel a bit better soon and that the trip to the vet resolves Muddy's issue. 
You know what they say if it rains it pours! You need to focus on one good thing of the dogs being house bound to see if you can cheer your self up if only a tiny little bit, this is the worst time of it all, when you have to deal with the news at first, after that is one day at the time.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Not behaving, both trying to play
> After watching Muddy all day, I think he has stones
> Alfie is managing to put his foot a little flatter to the ground  but still a cripple


Naughty boys, you would hope they would see sense as they are both feeling a bit poorly..!!

Things come in threes remember, and you have definitely had your three and so things will be on the up for now surely! Alfie has hurt his leg, Muddy has got poorly, and the snow being a pain can be your third 

Alfie wont be a cripple for ever, if worst comes to worst and he needs lots of hydro or other treatment and insurance wont cover, I have a bit of spare cash which is doing nothing worthwhile 

Its a shame we can't buy sedatives over the counter cheaply, it was wonderful when Rupert was sedated for his boosters, he had never been so calm :001_tt1:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Its a shame we can't buy sedatives over the counter cheaply, it was wonderful when Rupert was sedated for his boosters, he had never been so calm :001_tt1:


Well you can buy low grade horse sedatives over the counter so I wander if you can for dogs?? Otherwise I've used calming supplements with great sucess before now, they take a few days to kick in but they do have a really good mellowing effect.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope its not stones thats the last thing you need :crying: is that what the vet said or have you got to get a sample 1st x


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Hope its not stones thats the last thing you need :crying: is that what the vet said or have you got to get a sample 1st x


He hasn't been to the vet yet. Hoping OH will be back to take him later.
He goes out does a wee then tries again but can't get anything out.
He's not distressed in any way and vet is open tomorrow if needed.
They always see Muddy as a priority whatever he has because he has spent so much time there in the past


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

dodigna said:


> I heard from several people that feeding raw helps heal cruciate quicker.


My sisters staffie Spud had cruciate problems, he would be fine for a few weeks then it would go again she was forever having to restrict his exercise. She changed his food over to Orijen and he's never been bothered again, obviously there is no proof that it's the food that helped but she hadn't changed anything else in his routine.

Terri


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Muddy :crying: Poor Alfi & poor you :crying: hope the vet has better news than stones at least he is getting something out :blush: Banjo's half bro is a stone former & we thought he was last week so know what a worry you have will keep paws & claws crossed x


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Poor Muddy :crying: Poor Alfi & poor you :crying: hope the vet has better news than stones at least he is getting something out :blush: Banjo's half bro is a stone former & we thought he was last week so know what a worry you have will keep paws & claws crossed x


I remember your posts on it


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How are the patients today hope Alfie is walking a bit better & Muddy ok


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Rona I havent been on the forum for a few weeks as been busy with after Christmas rescues!!! Have just read your post hope things are a bit better now,will be keeping my fingers crossed for good news


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Well Muddy's problem seems to have cleared by itself 
Alfie's foot is nearly flat on the floor now but still limping badly, he's worked out all the best ways of doing things, like getting over the step, without having to use that leg too much


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Good news about Muddy & sounds like Alfie isnt going to be out of action as long as you feared with a bit of luck


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Floss runs everywhere because if she walks she limps a lot. Running seems to keep the weight off the leg. She did hers 5 weeks ago and has got the foot flatter but is very reluctant to put all her weight on it if I am trying to dry her other foot for example.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Managed to get to the vets this morning, the snow had all but gone.
My vet has taken him off the Metacam, to increase his pain slightly, mainly because he acts like such a puppy, and has started to do silly things because of frustration. ( He balanced on the bad leg again this morning ) Also, she wanted to start him straight away on a course of Cartrophen, as this worked wonders last time, and they cannot be given together.
I did want to take him for a session at hydro, but she thinks it's too early yet.
So, I have a very fit, nutty, puppy like dog, confined to barracks for a while yet


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hard luck on the hydro it does tire them out but it sounds positve though, I know its bad for you but I hope he still as puppyfied without the metacam  What does the Cartrophen do?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Cartrophen helps lubricate the joint and helps with repair to the cartilage


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds good. Hope he's off the sick soon now the wether is better or you will all be bouncing off the walls


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Sounds good. Hope he's off the sick soon now the wether is better or you will all be bouncing off the walls


We both are already


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Now dont laugh :blush: but when Banjo was on splash & dash I had a go at that cooking melarky  OH loves it so who am I to interfear  anyway Banjo loved being talked through the recipe & watching the chaos that went with it  that filled up some of his wanna go out now moments


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the update Rona, good luck with keeping him steady


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I can only imagine how hard it is to keep Alfie confined and I truly sympathise! I hope he recovers as quickly as possibly so that he can be up and running in the not so distant future!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for keeping us updated - I hope the new meds help him get better as quick as possible.
You must be both going stir crazy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> I can only imagine how hard it is to keep Alfie confined and I truly sympathise! I hope he recovers as quickly as possibly so that he can be up and running in the not so distant future!





Fleur said:


> Thx for keeping us updated - I hope the new meds help him get better as quick as possible.
> You must be both going stir crazy.


You don't know the half of it 
We are like two caged animals 
Which of course we are :blush:
Thank you for your concern


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Must be horrible having to stop his main pain relief. Seems discomfort is a healing aid.

Any idea when he will be able to go to hydro?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Must be horrible having to stop his main pain relief. Seems discomfort is a healing aid.
> 
> Any idea when he will be able to go to hydro?


Not yet 
I do think it will be better for him to be in a little more discomfort.
The vet did say that they have another alternative if he needs it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Not yet
> I do think it will be better for him to be in a little more discomfort.
> The vet did say that they have another alternative if he needs it


Masking the pain can make matters worse in many cases.

Tbh, id rather not have a dog on metacam if they can live without it. they cope well without it, and at least this way you know he's not going to take silly risks.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Hugs it must be so hard on both of you xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Well taking him off the Metacam has worked 
Poor little mite hasn't moved much this morning.
I may have to go and get some other pain relief if he's no better tomorrow


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Poor boy... At least he is not being sillying around, but it's hard to watch him in pain... What other painkiller can you get him?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I supose it's good that he's keeping still - poor little mite.
It must be horrible to see him like this again.
I hope you can get something that eases the pain enough to give him some relief but not so much he's jumping around like a puppy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Poor boy... At least he is not being sillying around, but it's hard to watch him in pain... What other painkiller can you get him?


Do you know, I can't remember what it's called :blush:
It began with a T


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

aww sorry Rona I was realy hopeing he wouldnt be to bad :crying:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Phew, the little monkey has been worrying me all morning, never moved a muscle for 5 hours after his breakfast, gets up and he's no worse than yesterday 
Just been out for a 5 min walk and he's bouncing along in a trot


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

What a sneek I bet he's just started makeing up games to kill time


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Is the other painkiller Rimadyl? My Bullmastiff is on that. She goes for x-rays on Monday, they are concerned it may be cruciate ligament damage. She has had no exercise and its driving her mad - especially as I have to take the other dogs out and leave her behind.  I know how you feel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> What a sneek I bet he's just started makeing up games to kill time


I think he looked out of the door this morning, saw the rain and decided it wasn't worth getting up 
He could have had a little reaction to his injection 



luvmydogs said:


> Is the other painkiller Rimadyl? My Bullmastiff is on that. She goes for x-rays on Monday, they are concerned it may be cruciate ligament damage. She has had no exercise and its driving her mad - especially as I have to take the other dogs out and leave her behind.  I know how you feel.


No, I wouldn't use that ever. It got to be something that's not a NSAID as this would react with his Cartrophen injection.
I hope for your sake that it isn't cruciate, but something a lot simpler.
Will you go for surgery if it is?
I suppose with a dog that big, there will be no option


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I hate rimadyl actually, (caused a bleed in my old Bullmastiff  )and don't give her it if I can avoid it. Yes I'll have to go for surgery if thats what it is. She'll have to go to a specialist for that. Often the other one goes after one has gone. I'm gutted for her. :crying:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Seems like he isn't doing too badly Rona. I hope it only gets better from now


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> I think he looked out of the door this morning, saw the rain and decided it wasn't worth getting up
> He could have had a little reaction to his injection
> 
> No, I wouldn't use that ever. It got to be something that's not a NSAID as this would react with his Cartrophen injection.
> ...


My golden was on carprodyl when she had HD,would that be ok with cartrophen injection....i also had her on devils claw liquid form.
Hope Alfie soon starts to feel better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

mollymo said:


> My golden was on carprodyl when she had HD,would that be ok with cartrophen injection....i also had her on devils claw liquid form.
> Hope Alfie soon starts to feel better.


That is also a NSAID and contains carprofen, which is another name for Rymidil, so no he couldn't.
Thank you


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Rona was it maybe Tramadol - have seen very good results with it.Poor Alfie it so difficult finding that happy-medium!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

dinks said:


> Hi Rona was it maybe Tramadol - have seen very good results with it.Poor Alfie it so difficult finding that happy-medium!


Yes I think you may be right 
Rep for you


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanx Rona!Its very good for those dogs that cant tolerate or dont get adequate pain relief from the likes of metacam, carprofen, previcox etc - can sometimes make them a bit dopey depending on the dose!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

dinks said:


> Thanx Rona!Its very good for those dogs that cant tolerate or dont get adequate pain relief from the likes of metacam, carprofen, previcox etc - can sometimes make them a bit dopey depending on the dose!


Less active, he needs to be 
Dopey  He's too dopey already :laugh::laugh:


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

My oldest dog's medication had been changed last week from Rimadyl to Trocoxil tablets. I am sure he appears to be improving although it seems a bit quick, he is getting up more, moving around and lying down without the usual grunts as if he is sore. 

Perhaps someone else can tell you more about Trocoxil, I believe it is fairly new.

I noticed Tramadol has been mentioned, I am sure the vet mentioned that my dog may also be given that along with the Trocoxil if he needs a back-up. I remember using Tramadol before with one of my dogs and it was very good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Today is the first day that I have seen a significant improvement. Every time he has been getting up from rest he has been looking extremely lame, but today his joint doesn't seem to have seized much at all, and he has managed to get his bounce back in his stride for at least half of his 5 min walks.
Just been having a 30 min upside down play  
Vets again Thursday


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

That's fab news!! Glad you are seeing a difference and he's happier in himself.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you think its possible that the damage isnt as bad as last time?

Sounds promising.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Do you think its possible that the damage isnt as bad as last time?
> 
> Sounds promising.


No 
It's following almost exactly the same path


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Today is the first day that I have seen a significant improvement. Every time he has been getting up from rest he has been looking extremely lame, but today his joint doesn't seem to have seized much at all, and he has managed to get his bounce back in his stride for at least half of his 5 min walks.
> Just been having a 30 min upside down play
> Vets again Thursday


Thats good news for you and Alfie,glad he has some improvement there.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Today is the first day that I have seen a significant improvement. Every time he has been getting up from rest he has been looking extremely lame, but today his joint doesn't seem to have seized much at all, and he has managed to get his bounce back in his stride for at least half of his 5 min walks.
> Just been having a 30 min upside down play
> Vets again Thursday


up side down play is fun I am glad he seems to be getting better, albeit slowly. So you're probably not going down the surgery road are you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> up side down play is fun I am glad he seems to be getting better, albeit slowly. So you're probably not going down the surgery road are you?


Still not sure, will chat to vet on Thursday


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Its all sounding good rona.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Dont know if this would be any good for him Animal Physiotherapy for dogs our vet showed us how to do some of the excersices on Banjo, might be worth a go if your vet says ok, at least you will have fun trying


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Dont know if this would be any good for him Animal Physiotherapy for dogs our vet showed us how to do some of the excersices on Banjo, might be worth a go if your vet says ok, at least you will have fun trying


That would be good for the arthritis later, but with the ligament, my vet wants him to keep as still as possible until scar tissue builds up around it to give it strength.


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

rona said:


> Today is the first day that I have seen a significant improvement. Every time he has been getting up from rest he has been looking extremely lame, but today his joint doesn't seem to have seized much at all, and he has managed to get his bounce back in his stride for at least half of his 5 min walks.
> Just been having a 30 min upside down play
> Vets again Thursday


Hopefully, his joint is starting to get a bit better. Sounds like it might be a slow process but good he is showing signs of improvement.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

So pleased he's not too bad today 

Even if its the same as last time, at least its not worse and you know more of what to expect and what works best for him hey 

He's a lucky doggy having you


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck for tomorro hope the vet has some better news for you


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Good luck for tomorro hope the vet has some better news for you


Thank you but he's been a stupid boy and seems to have destabilized the joint.
I'm gutted


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:crying: Oh Alfie


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Thank you but he's been a stupid boy and seems to have destabilized the joint.
> I'm gutted


Oh No  
I really hope he starts to mend soon.
You must be so fustrated.:nonod:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

rona said:


> Thank you but he's been a stupid boy and seems to have destabilized the joint.
> I'm gutted


Fingers and toes crossed that its not as bad as you fear.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Good luck at the vets today, I hope everything goes well


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

We are back from the vets, and nothing has changed. I had a long chat to her about the joint instability, all options, my concern over the Cartrophen injection and the fact that he will not be having hydro this time because of my redundancy.
She seems to think that because of his nature(nutcase) an operation isn't a good idea, as keeping him still for 3-4 weeks will be almost impossible, even in a crate. She is willing to go down that route if I really want to.
I was concerned that the Cartrophen was contributing to the instability, but she is certain it isn't.
She also said that his last recovery was the best that they had ever seen at that surgery, and is fairly confident, even without hydro that he will get back to longish walks after time.
So it's just a case of being as careful as I can, trying to stop the idiot from hurting himself and lots and lots of cuddles.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck in keeping him from hurting himself - I think you'll need lots of it 
Alfie does seem to want to stayt a puppy forever - he reminds me of my OH he's a big kid 
Good to hear that the vet's were so impressed with his previous recovery and are very positive that he will recover this time as well.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> We are back from the vets, and nothing has changed. I had a long chat to her about the joint instability, all options, my concern over the Cartrophen injection and the fact that he will not be having hydro this time because of my redundancy.
> She seems to think that because of his nature(nutcase) an operation isn't a good idea, as keeping him still for 3-4 weeks will be almost impossible, even in a crate. She is willing to go down that route if I really want to.
> I was concerned that the Cartrophen was contributing to the instability, but she is certain it isn't.
> She also said that his last recovery was the best that they had ever seen at that surgery, and is fairly confident, even without hydro that he will get back to longish walks after time.
> So it's just a case of being as careful as I can, trying to stop the idiot from hurting himself and lots and lots of cuddles.


Sounds like you just have to be patient and try keep Alfie as calm as possible! I hope he gets better as soon as possible!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

A little bit of good news then just sounds like you are going to be busy playing nurse for a while yet  x


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Patience, patience and loads more of it, sounds like.  Plus for hydro, you're fairly close to the sea so once he's allowed a bit more movement you can jot down to the coast, for the healing powers of the sea.  

Look at it this way, by the time he's allowed out for walks the ground will HOPEFULLY be a lot drier, so he wont end up looking like my two idiots, i.e. spot the natural colour between the mud patches.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> We are back from the vets, and nothing has changed. I had a long chat to her about the joint instability, all options, my concern over the Cartrophen injection and the fact that he will not be having hydro this time because of my redundancy.
> She seems to think that because of his nature(nutcase) an operation isn't a good idea, as keeping him still for 3-4 weeks will be almost impossible, even in a crate. She is willing to go down that route if I really want to.
> I was concerned that the Cartrophen was contributing to the instability, but she is certain it isn't.
> She also said that his last recovery was the best that they had ever seen at that surgery, and is fairly confident, even without hydro that he will get back to longish walks after time.
> So it's just a case of being as careful as I can, trying to stop the idiot from hurting himself and lots and lots of cuddles.


Rona,will your insurance not cover the hydro.
It covered my retriever for HD hydro for a certain amount per year.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

hi rona , 
I just read the hole thread , I am so sorry to hear about Alfie ...
god , is bloody terrible ...
If I can help with anything , I send you in PM my number phone . 
poor little bugger


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

mollymo said:


> Rona,will your insurance not cover the hydro.
> It covered my retriever for HD hydro for a certain amount per year.


Unfortunately not. I only have a 12month policy and they have already paid over £2000 up until October last year. I will be taking him for a few sessions but not the 3 trips a week we had last time.
I was pleased to find out that even though he has been inactive for 2 weeks now, he hasn't gained any weight


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope he continues to improve and he to calms down a bit even to just a wee bit of a nutter. I remember when Chloe had her hips done we were advised to keep her in a cage that was a bit smaller than what she would normally be, the idea of this was that she couldn't move around too much. Once she was better she was able to go into her larger cage again. My older dog runs out the back door, down three steps and up another three to the lawn as if he is a young pup, silly thing is 16 I keep hoping one day it will click and he realises he just can't do that anymore without clonking his legs on the steps:nonod:


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

At least he is in the best hands Rona. Im sure he will recover quickly with all the love and attention he will be given.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

tinamary said:


> At least he is in the best hands Rona. Im sure he will recover quickly with all the love and attention he will be given.


 He's just done a wall of death around the settee


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

at least it was on something soft.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> He's just done a wall of death around the settee


Don't think there is a force on earth that could stop the wall of death 
Hope he hasn't done any further damage


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Rona, after Floss saw the vet on Tuesday and he was happy with the scar tissue after just 6 weeks I decided to take her for a walk today. We went about 15 minutes with her running around off lead, not that she is loony. that is about her limit because her hips are bad anyway. She coped well and doesnt seem any worse for it so hears hoping Alfie stablilises as quickly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Rona, after Floss saw the vet on Tuesday and he was happy with the scar tissue after just 6 weeks I decided to take her for a walk today. We went about 15 minutes with her running around off lead, not that she is loony. that is about her limit because her hips are bad anyway. She coped well and doesnt seem any worse for it so hears hoping Alfie stablilises as quickly.


That's good news 
A bit harder with this eternal puppy


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

We've managed to walk about 2 miles each day over the last two days, split into 3 walks 
He was absolutely disgusted yesterday, when I took him on a lovely path through a wood, and insisted we went back after 1/2 a mile 
The limp has changed into a funny gait, it looks as if he is slipping on mud.
It's still obviously very painful at times, but the improvement is now visible 
Off to the vets for his last Cartrophen injection on Thursday and an assessment of the joint.
The Cartrophen seems to be having a good effect, as the joint isn't as swollen as it was at this point last time he strained his cruciate


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds promising  will keep everything crossed still


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds good so far, I started Ray on Cartrophen last week following on several people's good results, including you Rona. 
Finger crossed it will work for us as well! :smile5:

You are really doing a good job with him Rona, credit to you. Alfie is a lucky boy to have such a dedicated mum and I am sure he will get through this.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> We've managed to walk about 2 miles each day over the last two days, split into 3 walks
> He was absolutely disgusted yesterday, when I took him on a lovely path through a wood, and insisted we went back after 1/2 a mile
> The limp has changed into a funny gait, it looks as if he is slipping on mud.
> It's still obviously very painful at times, but the improvement is now visible
> ...


 Sounds good to me! I hope he continues this way!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Sounds good so far, I started Ray on Cartrophen last week following on several people's good results, including you Rona.
> Finger crossed it will work for us as well! :smile5:
> 
> You are really doing a good job with him Rona, credit to you. Alfie is a lucky boy to have such a dedicated mum and I am sure he will get through this.


Are you having 4 injections over a month?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Im really happy Alfie is improving Rona....He may not be out of the woods yet but certanly sounds better.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Are you having 4 injections over a month?


Yes we started last wed and second one tomorrow. They said I won't be able to see any effect (if any, but let's stay positive! ), till the third injection. Then might look into acupuncture and hydro, depending on the cost of each. Can't find any hydro places for less then £20 a go and who knows hat an acupuncture's session will involve. Not something I can do weekly on a permanent basis :crying:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Yes we started last wed and second one tomorrow. They said I won't be able to see any effect (if any, but let's stay positive! ), till the third injection. Then might look into acupuncture and hydro, depending on the cost of each. Can't find any hydro places for less then £20 a go and who knows hat an acupuncture's session will involve. Not something I can do weekly on a permanent basis :crying:


Alfie didn't show any improvement until 2 weeks after the course of treatment the first time. We had been having top ups every 3 months. His last one was over due because of the snow :blush: Might have been a contributing factor to it going again, though we were only 3 week overdue.
Some dogs need top ups every month if they are bad or old


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Much better news, thank goodness it certainly sounds mor positive, good luck hope it continues.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Alfie didn't show any improvement until 2 weeks after the course of treatment the first time. We had been having top ups every 3 months. His last one was over due because of the snow :blush: Might have been a contributing factor to it going again, though we were only 3 week overdue.
> Some dogs need top ups every month if they are bad or old


The vets didn't mention any topping ups to do after the course has finished, guess they want to see whether he gets any benefit first. Finger crossed!!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

It's sounding good.
It must of been torture for the both of you having to turn back after 1/2 a mile.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Had another vet visit this morning for his last Cartrophen injection.
She told me she doesn't need to see us any more because I know what I'm doing as regards his leg.
Will have to go back for top up injections, but apart from that it's just time


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

What kind of time frame are you looking at this time? When it gets warmer you might be able to get him to do some outdoorsy swimming  i know I am waiting for a decent temperature to hit the hampsted pond again as I can't find any hydro for less then £20 a shot. Ponds are free! (when they are clean and safe...)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

dodigna said:


> What kind of time frame are you looking at this time? When it gets warmer you might be able to get him to do some outdoorsy swimming  i know I am waiting for a decent temperature to hit the hampsted pond again as I can't find any hydro for less then £20 a shot. Ponds are free! (when they are clean and safe...)


Last time it took 3 months to do a proper length walk, but I have to be careful with rabbits and other dogs because he will either chase or play. The twisting is the killer. 
Luckily I have a canal fairly close and Nonnie with her Alfie are coming to be bodyguards


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Last time it took 3 months to do a proper length walk, but I have to be careful with rabbits and other dogs because he will either chase or play. The twisting is the killer.
> Luckily I have a canal fairly close and Nonnie with her Alfie are coming to be bodyguards


We'll protect against those nasty black labs


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Alfie and his personal canine shield!  Sounds like great team effort. 

Is that how you and Nonnie met? Calling after one Alfie and ending up with two showing up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Alfie and his personal canine shield!  Sounds like great team effort.
> 
> Is that how you and Nonnie met? Calling after one Alfie and ending up with two showing up?


No, we met on here, went for a meal with Tashi and BM, and the two of us have been friends since


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fingers crossed he wont see any peski rabbits & he wont need a top up for a while


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The only reason it will take a while to get up to your 'proper' walks is because they are miles and miles long :001_tt1:

Glad he doesn't have to go back to the vets and its something that time can hopefully heal, come summertime you will be able to have lots of beautiful walks, all the nasty snow and ice will be gone and it will be much nicer


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fingers crossed Alfie co-operates and takes things easy. 
Hopefully you'll be back to 'proper' walks soon.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Rona, in your experience does the cartrophen make alfie more hungry?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Rona, in your experience does the cartrophen make alfie more hungry?


No, he's always hungry  
Could be a good sign though, less pain more appetite. 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

*YEAH*

I accidentally did a walk at lunchtime that was too long :blush: 11/2 miles 
I worked it out on my fav walking tool Google Maps Distance Calculator
Thought he was going to have a lot of trouble with his leg this afternoon.
NOOOO: he has just got back from his evening walk and is no worse than this morning          

We've done 21/2 miles altogether today over three walks


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Brilliant news Rona.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Brilliant news Rona.


Naughty mum though


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> *YEAH*
> 
> I accidentally did a walk at lunchtime that was too long :blush: 11/2 miles
> I worked it out on my fav walking tool Google Maps Distance Calculator
> ...


bet you both enjoyed it SO happy he is not worse for it!!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I know how you feel! We took Ray to the woods today and he went mental! We were there for an hour :nonod: Feel really guilty now and dreading to see the effect of his leg later... I am trying to split his walks, but find it hard to manage with time.

saying that he has been really hyper and running and jumping like a luny, even indoors (poor neighbours...), maybe the injections are starting to work early, he gets like this when he feels less pain, vicious circle. 

Glad Alfie has no bad after effect, maybe he can take the extra bit now. Hard work, the better they start to feel the harder for us to keep them calm, Ray has no concept of "walking" they is only sitting and running.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

dodigna said:


> I know how you feel! We took Ray to the woods today and he went mental! We were there for an hour :nonod: Feel really guilty now and dreading to see the effect of his leg later... I am trying to split his walks, but find it hard to manage with time.
> 
> saying that he has been really hyper and running and jumping like a luny, even indoors (poor neighbours...), maybe the injections are starting to work early, he gets like this when he feels less pain, vicious circle.
> 
> Glad Alfie has no bad after effect, maybe he can take the extra bit now. Hard work, the better they start to feel the harder for us to keep them calm, Ray has no concept of "walking" they is only sitting and running.


Fingers crossed the injections are working and he doesn't suffer too much


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds as if Alfie is leg is getting better and stronger all the time. Hopefully he will be back to normal walks soon. It must be a relief to see such an improvement in him.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rona said:


> ...Luckily I have a canal fairly close and Nonnie with her Alfie are coming to be bodyguards


oh, brill! *good on ya, Nonnie! :thumbup: and Alfie-2 as well... *


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rona said:


> *YEAH* ...just got back from his evening walk and is no worse than this morning
> ...2.5 miles altogether today over 3 walks


*Yay, Alfie! :001_tt1:*_ gently, gently... *good news! *_


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

dodigna said:


> ...he has been really hyper...
> running and jumping like a luny, even indoors (poor neighbours...), maybe the injections are starting to work early, he gets like this when he feels less pain, vicious circle. ...[snip]... Hard work, the better they start to feel the harder for us to keep them calm, *Ray has no concept of "walking"... only sitting and running.*


 thats so hard, :nonod: i hope he is none the worse, and just had a lovely time. 
all my best wishes, 
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

We went for a lovely walk at the canal today, fence on one side canal on the other, lovely solid grass path.
Off lead, and he loved it. Killed a few sticks, hunted a few mice and generally took in the surroundings 
Have booked a hydro session for Monday, he loves it, hope it gets a bit of the built up tension out of him


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great stuff sounds like he's doing realy good  

We got wet & there is a dead sheep so Holly had a green face YAK  & Banjo who was good & didnt have the sheep dip found a bit of dead bunny & eat that  not going to that beach tomorro


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Great stuff sounds like he's doing realy good
> 
> We got wet & there is a dead sheep so Holly had a green face YAK  & Banjo who was good & didnt have the sheep dip found a bit of dead bunny & eat that  not going to that beach tomorro


Oh you have all the fun :laugh:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll swop you for nice canal walk anyday


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Glad he is doing ok. Floss came out carriage driving with us, she sits in the front but it has been making her quite sore. Anyway she survived it and had a quarter of a mile walk this afternoon with an odd gait but not a proper limp. They will get better though Floss is 12 in a couple of weeks so dont suppose she will ever be up to much again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Glad he is doing ok. Floss came out carriage driving with us, she sits in the front but it has been making her quite sore. Anyway she survived it and had a quarter of a mile walk this afternoon with an odd gait but not a proper limp. They will get better though Floss is 12 in a couple of weeks so dont suppose she will ever be up to much again.


Alfies balance wouldn't be good enough for that 
Sounds as if you are filling her life with things other than walks


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I feel for the sticks and mice having to take alfie's frustration , happy you had a nice walk today. Should also look into hydro myself. Sounds like he is doing well so far, keep up the good work alfie!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Brillaint to hear that you and Alfie had a a great walk.
Good to hear he is doing so well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Went to hydro today YIPEEEEE Alf had a great time and swam for far longer than I thought he was going to be able to  
One very happy dog and owner


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeea keep it up Alfi :thumbup: I bet he's tired later :wink:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Went to hydro today YIPEEEEE Alf had a great time and swam for far longer than I thought he was going to be able to
> One very happy dog and owner


great to hear rona!!!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

rona said:


> Went to hydro today YIPEEEEE Alf had a great time and swam for far longer than I thought he was going to be able to
> One very happy dog and owner


Great news. :thumbup1:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Went to hydro today YIPEEEEE Alf had a great time and swam for far longer than I thought he was going to be able to
> One very happy dog and owner


:thumbup: That's brilliant!!

:001_tt1:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Great news!!! Well done Alfie!!!!! 

Really happy for you, bet you also feel so much better seeing him having fun and doing some well deserved working out! 
Ray almost went for a swim himself, except in the canal, with snow and his fleece on which would have most likely dragged him down! And he finds swans hissing at him really hilarious! He offered them a play bow!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Great news!!! Well done Alfie!!!!!
> 
> Really happy for you, bet you also feel so much better seeing him having fun and doing some well deserved working out!
> Ray almost went for a swim himself, except in the canal, with snow and his fleece on which would have most likely dragged him down! And he finds swans hissing at him really hilarious! He offered them a play bow!


You should have seen him 
Ears up eyes bright, unable to contain himself :thumbup:
We have one booked per week for another 3 weeks 
Alfie has learnt not to bother swans, they are too scary :laugh:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> You should have seen him
> Ears up eyes bright, unable to contain himself :thumbup:
> We have one booked per week for another 3 weeks
> Alfie has learnt not to bother swans, they are too scary :laugh:


Can't beat that look of happiness in their eyes, it so uplifting to see them enjoying themselves! So true dogs are an antidote against depression, nothing like watching them having fun to lift the spirit.
Swans, about that... We are working on it. I was just happy he didn't jump in the canal (well i grabbed him! Then the swan hissed and he got the message loud and clear).


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like he enjoyed himself then.
Keep up the good work Alfie.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rona said:


> Went to hydro today YIPEEEEE Alf had a great time and swam for far longer than I thought he was going to be able to
> One very happy dog and owner


Wonderful! :thumbup: keep it up, Alfie!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

that is brilliant news, soo glad to hear Alfie enjoyed his swim.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Well we have done two 11/2 mile walks today so far, he's a little stiff but no real troubles. This evenings walk will be a shortish poo walk.
He did 25 circuits of the pool on Monday and fell asleep when he got back  
We may be able to enjoy the spring


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Well we have done two 11/2 mile walks today so far, he's a little stiff but no real troubles. This evenings walk will be a shortish poo walk.
> He did 25 circuits of the pool on Monday and fell asleep when he got back
> We may be able to enjoy the spring


Shush you know what happens when you say that  glad he's doing well


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh ime so pleased he's improving, you must be feeling more positive now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Shush you know what happens when you say that  glad he's doing well


Yes, a B***** cat goes past 


haeveymolly said:


> Oh ime so pleased he's improving, you must be feeling more positive now.


I certainly am, had a gorgeous lunchtime walk through a wood that was bursting with birds and spring plants just starting to grow 
Two happy bodies here today


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rona said:


> Yes, a B***** cat goes past
> 
> I certainly am, had a gorgeous lunchtime walk through a wood that was bursting with birds and spring plants just starting to grow
> Two happy bodies here today


Ime so pleased its took a long time for him i know


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good day today then 

He seems to be doing really well too, just as well the ice etc is pretty much gone as that was such a pain for such a long time..!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

So pleased Alfie is doing alot better and you enjoyed your walk today


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

rona said:


> Well we have done two 11/2 mile walks today so far, he's a little stiff but no real troubles. This evenings walk will be a shortish poo walk.
> He did 25 circuits of the pool on Monday and fell asleep when he got back
> We may be able to enjoy the spring


I'd sleep all day after doing 25 circuits of the pool. 

Great news Rona, slowly slowly catchy monkey.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

wow, that does sound like a great walk.. 
Well done Alfie, 25 circles sounds like a lot!
Really nice to hear you so positive, indeed spring is looking good (that is if we do get a spring this year!)


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats brilliant news Rona. Well done Alfie. XXXX


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Rona,glad to hear Alfie is feeling a bit better and you both enjoyed your walk.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice to read Alfie is getting better an about your lovely walk


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sat here almost in tears. Alfie started the week seemingly making huge progress, then on Tuesday, we did a good 1 mile walk in the morning no problem, tried another at lunchtime, he started what I thought was a bit stiff which had been normal but as the walk progressed it became obvious that he was getting worse rather than better.
I've no idea what happened to do this, he didn't seem to have any accidents at all. 
This morning we haven't been out as he is so sore.
I'm going to leave it until after the weekend to see how much if any it improves, if not we will have to go and talk to the vet again 
I'm just so gutted


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

So sorry to read this Rona - poor, poor Alfie - hope he improves again soon x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry, poor both of you. I wish I had more comforting words for you, but i don't know anything about cruciate injuries and have no ideas if it is possible some days are better then others during recovery. It seems the week end will be crap weather and maybe a few car journeys and a bit of rest will be all he needs. Really hope it turns out to be nothing.

So bloody frustrating!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no  I was just thinking wondering how Alfi was poor fella & poor you  Hope he's a bit better after a weekend off x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no. Can't believe it! Especially seeing he hasnt done anything which seems to have triggered him getting worse. I hope he gets back to where he was within a matter of days!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

sorry to hear that. Floss is probably as good as she will ever be and is fairly normal looking now. The vet was out to the horses the other day and had a quick look and said there is a lot of thickening so hopefully it will hold together now. She had a bit of a whoopsy though, she jumped out of the front of the carriage and was quite lame and then she fell out going down a bumpy slope but somehow survived that without making it worse. Probably helped she fell on her side!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Blitz said:


> sorry to hear that. Floss is probably as good as she will ever be and is fairly normal looking now. The vet was out to the horses the other day and had a quick look and said there is a lot of thickening so hopefully it will hold together now. She had a bit of a whoopsy though, she jumped out of the front of the carriage and was quite lame and then she fell out going down a bumpy slope but somehow survived that without making it worse. Probably helped she fell on her side!


God you were lucky with that


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw bless him, hope things improve again soon hun
xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

oh no, i hope alfie picks up over the weekend


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh no  Hopefully its only one step back in the ten you've come forward and his leg gets better over the weekend


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Fingers crosses it's just Alfie having a bad day and he'll perk up soon.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Poor Alfie and he was doing so well,lets hope he picks up after the weekend,our dogs are such a worry to us.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Just been reading your thread... poor Alfie & you... Dunno what's more stressful Dogs or kids if only dogs could talk.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Have cancelled Mondays hydro and made an appointment at the vets for Monday morning.
He's in pain


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Poor boy, its horrible seeing him so slow and hobbling.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry Rona - there's nothing I can say really 

I really hope as you didn't see any 'accidents' that a week of horrid weather will mean lots of rest and some improvement again.

I'll be thinking of you monday.

It's just horrible to think of him like this, I've never met him but I feel like he's one of the family, it must be just terrible for you to see him like this again.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Its such a shame when he was improving  x


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh rona, I really wish I could say something that would cheer you up about this.  But big (((((((hugs)))))) and fingers and toes crossed for the trip to the vets on monday.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh bless him,hope hes feeling better again soon x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

So, so sorry he is no better today. How frustrating for both of you.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

What a nightmare you've had with poor Alfie. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Just off to vets


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck Rona xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Fingers crossed you can both come to a mutual decision.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

I have everything crossed, hope you get some answers and help this morning, keep us posted on how you are both doing hun
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

I feel like a bad owner 
I have had to opt for the cheaper operation due to not taking out proper insurance and being out of work :crying:
His joint has become too unstable to carry on with conservative management 
Operation booked for Friday, boy am I going to need you lot over the next few weeks


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> I feel like a bad owner
> I have had to opt for the cheaper operation due to not taking out proper insurance and being out of work :crying:
> His joint has become too unstable to carry on with conservative management
> Operation booked for Friday, boy am I going to need you lot over the next few weeks


Dont think like that Rona, if you were a bad owner, he wouldnt be so cared for would he.
You have work issues etc, so naturally the insurance would be an issue, dont judge yourself harshly, because of an insurance policy chick, this i dont feel has a bearing on your love for Alfie
xx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> I feel like a bad owner
> I have had to opt for the cheaper operation due to not taking out proper insurance and being out of work :crying:
> His joint has become too unstable to carry on with conservative management
> Operation booked for Friday, boy am I going to need you lot over the next few weeks


I am so sorry! Don't feel bad, you have tried to manage it as best as you possibly could. You are a great owner! It is not your fault you are out of work, conservative management was worth a try, an op is an op whether you can afford it or not, if there is a chance it can be avoided you have done well to try.

You know very well I have been battling a similar battle with my conscience so I know how you feel, we are doing the best we can in the circumstances we are in. Now give Alfie a big hug from all of us and try and stay positive, we live and learn, we all do. If anybody can get Alfie trough this it is you, you have such dedication to your dog. 
We will all be here to offer support and try keep you cheered up so you can stay positive for him. 
Big hugs to both.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I feel like a bad owner
> I have had to opt for the cheaper operation due to not taking out proper insurance and being out of work :crying:
> His joint has become too unstable to carry on with conservative management
> Operation booked for Friday, boy am I going to need you lot over the next few weeks


Cheaper doesnt mean substandard.

Some vet's charge more because of their reputations.

He'll be up and about in time for summer


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Cheaper doesnt mean substandard.
> 
> Some vet's charge more because of their reputations.
> 
> He'll be up and about in time for summer


No, but he should be have TPLO


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:scared: Dont you dare go feeling bad Ive not met you in person but Im pretty dam sure you have done & are doing everything you possible can for Alfi & at the end of the day thats all any of us can do. 

Sounds like it may be a long haul but Im sure you can get him back to good runing order sort of thing, & wish him the very best for his op on friday & everybody is here for you  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :scared: Dont you dare go feeling bad Ive not met you in person but Im pretty dam sure you have done & are doing everything you possible can for Alfi & at the end of the day thats all any of us can do.
> 
> Sounds like it may be a long haul but Im sure you can get him back to good runing order sort of thing, & wish him the very best for his op on friday & everybody is here for you  x


Thanks, but I don't feel as if I am 
My OH is going to move out for a few weeks with Muddy, to give Alfie the best chance of recovery.
Poor bugger is going to camp :yikes:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Thanks, but I don't feel as if I am
> My OH is going to move out for a few weeks with Muddy, to give Alfie the best chance of recovery.
> Poor bugger is going to camp :yikes:


There you go you see how many people would do that :thumbup:

we nearly had a big bust up here the other week & I only mentioned the poss costs of an MRI  but he had just had a bad day at work & all ok now  Im going to get him some hrt to


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

rona said:


> I feel like a bad owner
> I have had to opt for the cheaper operation due to not taking out proper insurance and being out of work :crying:
> His joint has become too unstable to carry on with conservative management
> Operation booked for Friday, boy am I going to need you lot over the next few weeks


So sorry to hear that Rona, please don't say your a bad owner, we all feel guilty and look for reasons within ourselves when our dogs are not well and i'm sure you will do the best you can. At least you've bothered to get your animal seen to there's too many animal owners out there who just wouldn't bother. 
TBH
i'm in a similar situation our Oscar is booked in for x-rays on fri for his arthritis i have no insurance and if he needs surgery i don't know what i'm going to do, so now i feel like an irresponsible owner

Nikki


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, I can't handle the fact that I'm not giving my boy the best chance.
After a kick up the backside from Nonnie, I am going to borrow the money, and if the vet says TPLO is the best way to go, that is what is going to happen.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Ok, I can't handle the fact that I'm not giving my boy the best chance.
> After a kick up the backside from Nonnie, I am going to borrow the money, and if the vet says TPLO is the best way to go, that is what is going to happen.


:thumbup: I think that's great, the better you feel the better Alfi will  x


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

*NOW JUST YOU LISTEN HERE WENCH. YOU ARE NOT A BAD OWNER, YOU ARE PROBABLY ONE OF THE MOST KIND AND CONSIDERATE, FIRM BUT FAIR PEOPLE I HAVE EVER HAD THE PLEASURE OF "MEETING" SO LESS OF IT.  *

Yes I know your upset over your boy and its been a pretty crappy start to the new year. So I shall allow you this one and only moment.  Fingers and toes crossed for Alfies op.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Awww brilliant, good luck with everything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you all, you have just about kept me sane these last few weeks.
I can cope with no money, I can cope with no job, but I just don't seem to be able to cope with my boy suffering. He's my joy in life


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Good decision, it's all about priorities and he is a big priority to you. Don't worry about the money, think of it as an investment. I remember you mentioning you wanted Alfie to be part of your dog walking business to help with shy dogs, so this op will make that possible. You don't only make it better for him, but better for his future potential client. 

It's all gonna be fine. Things are looking good Rona.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Rona,i cant add anymore than has been said really....
Poor OH going camping lol!!! things we do eh!?
Good luck friday hun,we are all here for you and will continue to be!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Vet doesn't seem to think it will be of benefit to have TPLO. Her main concerns were keeping Alfie still and the arthritis afterward, but as he will be nearly 9 when he is recovered, I don't think that will be a major issue with him
Have asked a few more questions and I think I may have found a vet really near here that does TPLO.
They will get back to me tomorrow


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh rona I'm so sorry to read this I really hoped he would get better without surgery! 
I hope everything goes well and will definintely be here to find out how the boy is doing!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> *I feel like a bad owner *
> I have had to opt for the cheaper operation due to not taking out proper insurance and being out of work :crying:
> His joint has become too unstable to carry on with conservative management
> Operation booked for Friday, boy am I going to need you lot over the next few weeks


That's the biggest load of rubbish I have heard so far this year missus!!

Whatever happens/you go for you are so obviously doing it because you want to help Alf, that makes you one of the best owners you can be! You haven't gone and rushed him into an op or something you don't know much about, you've given him a chance with medication/restricted walks and are now looking at other options, nothing better you could have done 

We'll all be sat here ready for you, morning, noon or night!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rona - you are the most caring and considerate dog owner I've ever had the pleasure of 'meeting'.
You are doing everything possible for your boy, no one could be more devoted to their dog.
PM me any time for a chat.
Your OH deserves a medal - poor man, fancy sending him and Muddy camping (although I'm sure Muddy will love it  )


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Everyone has said what I would have said. Its very obvious you love your boy dearly. Good luck and lots of hugs to you, Alfie and your OH who sounds just as nice as you are.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Hows little Alfie today, hope he is confortable, well as much as he can be, give him gentle belly rubs and kisses from me
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

I tried to give him a little walk yesterday as I thought, he is having op, let him enjoy the days before, but his joint is so unstable he can't go far 
Just been around the block with him, about 300yds at a very slow pace and he managed that ok.
I might take him for a drive later, I'll have to lift him in and out of the car though


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I tried to give him a little walk yesterday as I thought, he is having op, let him enjoy the days before, but his joint is so unstable he can't go far
> Just been around the block with him, about 300yds at a very slow pace and he managed that ok.
> I might take him for a drive later, I'll have to lift him in and out of the car though


Have you thought about getting a ramp for when he's had his op?


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Have you thought about getting a ramp for when he's had his op?


ooh good idea. Can the vet loan you one for a while, or dont they do things like that.
Aw bless Alfie, its heartbreaking isnt it.
Keep ya chin up cupcake
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Have you thought about getting a ramp for when he's had his op?


I've got to get some kind of ramp for the back door, am going to sort all that type of thing when he is at the vet.
For traveling, I will lift him, I'll feel safer that way


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

The vet has got back to me again, apparently she was worried about me affording the TPLO.
We are now investigating getting this operation, so it may not be Friday


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> The vet has got back to me again, apparently she was worried about me affording the TPLO.
> We are now investigating getting this operation, so it may not be Friday


When I was checking a few referrals places last year they always seemed to have financial schemes in place in order to let you pay in installments, if you didn't have insurance. Not sure I remember correctly now, but I thought it was interest free..


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you and lots of love to Alfie x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

dodigna said:


> When I was checking a few referrals places last year they always seemed to have financial schemes in place in order to let you pay in installments, if you didn't have insurance. Not sure I remember correctly now, but I thought it was interest free..


Money isn't an issue, it's what is best for my boy 
I don't think the vet gave me that advice originally because she knows I've been made redundant


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you know of Fitzpatrick referrals? I think they are in Surrey so not too far for you. Meant to be the best ortho vet around, I hearsay he is quite advanced and also heard he speaks his mind and will not do an op if he thinks there are not benefit. When I mention his name every body goes, well of course if you can afford him...

Some one (Sporti), had his Newfoundland pup operated on by him for his elbows, been bugging his thread for updates but no joy as yet..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a feeling we may get referred there


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> I have a feeling we may get referred there


very good! I will be interrogating you very close about them 

Again, its all word of mouth, but I only ever heard great things about him. Some have gone as far as saying he might be world leader in the field. Alfie could not be in better hands.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

dodigna said:


> very good! I will be interrogating you very close about them
> 
> Again, its all word of mouth, but I only ever heard great things about him. Some have gone as far as saying he might be world leader in the field. Alfie could not be in better hands.


Well I've just had a chat with the vet surgery and they will be referring me to the people who did my friends dog. It is closer to me than Fizpatrick and have a really good reputation. I think this will be better for Alfie, as the journey back home after the op will be much shorter 
Anderson Abercromby Orthopaedic and Spinal Veterinary Referrals Surrey


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

At least you have first hand experience with them through your friend and not just hear say. How soon can they see him?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Keep us updated - sounds like you've found a good vet for Alfie.
I hope they can see him soon.


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

I've just been catching up here Rona and I'm sorry to hear Alfie is going to need an operation. Glad to hear you have found a good specialist surgeon who can help, these guys really know what they are doing. As you know Chloe had her both her hips replaced and it was a specialist ortho surgeon she was referred to by the vet and I can't say enough how these guys know there stuff. 

Chloe was kept in a kennel (cage) for a good few weeks when she came home. The kennel was moved around the house so as she could see what was going on The kennel was great, the surgeon advised getting one where she couldn't move around too much so as not to hurt herself. If it wasn't for the kennel she would have been up and about far too soon I also made her a belly band to be able to support her when taking her out into the garden for the toilet. Also kept her lead on at the same time just in case she decided she wanted to take off - had to be two steps ahead of her thinking border collie thoughts all the time!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

After endless study yesterday and speaking to my vet a moment ago I am now
booked for Friday for Extra-capsular. Vet couldn't give me any good reason to go for TPLO at Alfies age and weight.
She said the only reason she recommended it was because he is so active. I pointed out that he will be almost 9 when he is recovered and it will take a good while to build him back up again due to his age. He already has the start of osteo arthritis, so the long term isn't that good anyway She agreed


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy to hear something is going to be done asap, will be a struggle but I know it's worth it and I'm sure it will benefit Alfie so worth the heartache. Fingers crossed for him during the procedure. Silly to say but do try not to worry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

JSR said:


> Happy to hear something is going to be done asap, will be a struggle but I know it's worth it and I'm sure it will benefit Alfie so worth the heartache. Fingers crossed for him during the procedure. Silly to say but do try not to worry.


Impossible, I feel sick all the time


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

rona said:


> Impossible, I feel sick all the time


I know I'm the same with Cromwell, constantly thinking it's time to let him go, I know it's not doing either of us any good but it's always in the back of my mind.  Alfie is a happy soul, he knows his family love him and he's secure in his little life. He will pick up on your emotions so for his sake you need to try and remove that brick from your stomach (and I'm not taking the belly blubber here ) and think of the positives. He's going in for treatment..the vet wouldn't bother if they didn't think it had a good chance of helping. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

JSR said:


> I know I'm the same with Cromwell, constantly thinking it's time to let him go, I know it's not doing either of us any good but it's always in the back of my mind.  Alfie is a happy soul, he knows his family love him and he's secure in his little life. He will pick up on your emotions so for his sake you need to try and remove that brick from your stomach (and I'm not taking the belly blubber here ) and think of the positives. He's going in for treatment..the vet wouldn't bother if they didn't think it had a good chance of helping. :thumbup:


:yikes: Belly blubber, I wish I had some


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

glad you managed to make a decision and hope everything goes ok.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

rona said:


> :yikes: Belly blubber, I wish I had some


Oh that's just me then!!!:lol:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Roll on Friday, JSR is right you need to stop torturing yourself, he is gonna wonder what is there to be so worried about.. 

Use these last two days for some proper spoiling time for the both of you, try and sleep plenty and relax. Alfie is a strong dog, a puppy at heart and he will have no problem going through the op. At least it is a less invasive one of the TPLO, I think you have taken the best decision.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

All the very best for friday  x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Will have everything crossed for you both tomorrow!

I think I would do the same in your position, traditional looks like it will serve him well!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I think this is theight decision Rona, it's the one I would make in your postion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

I asked my vet if they had had any failures.
She said no, but recovery is at different levels, so fingers crossed that Alfie is one of the good recoveries


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I asked my vet if they had had any failures.
> She said no, but recovery is at different levels, so fingers crossed that Alfie is one of the good recoveries


He should be, he has lots going for him! Not overweight, fitter than a lot of dogs and obviously feels rather youthful as his personality shows, and he has always been well looked after with you as his owner


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Will keep everything cossed for Alfie on Friday,A friend of mines goldie had the same op last year he was the same age as Alfie took awhile after the op for recovery but each week I could see an improvement seems to be fine now,she just watches his weight which I know you would do in anycase.She has 2 goldie brothers and I could"nt tell now which one had the problem they both walk as well as each other.Friday will be a very long day for you but will be worth it


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Will keep everything cossed for Alfie on Friday,A friend of mines goldie had the same op last year he was the same age as Alfie took awhile after the op for recovery but each week I could see an improvement seems to be fine now,she just watches his weight which I know you would do in anycase.She has 2 goldie brothers and I could"nt tell now which one had the problem they both walk as well as each other.Friday will be a very long day for you but will be worth it


Got lots to do ready for his return, not going to do anything to upset him before that, also I'm going to try and go out for a while, cos I'm going to be stuck here quite a bit over the next few weeks


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

How is Alfie doing today hun,How long will the op take, do they know
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

sketch said:


> How is Alfie doing today hun,How long will the op take, do they know
> xx


He's getting worse, the leg is now very unstable though the dear little soul is still a cheerful little chap.
I don't know how long the op will be, but I'm sure they won't let him home until evening, as he will be in a lot of pain


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw bless his little heart. I bet he still has cuddles for his mum though, even though he is not feeling very well.
I wasnt sure as its a big op if they would keep him over night or let him home the same day, Glad he will be home, even if it is the evening, you will both feel better with him being home wont you.
Alfoe does sound like a right wonderful little character Rona, the little cheerful chappie
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

sketch said:


> Aw bless his little heart. I bet he still has cuddles for his mum though, even though he is not feeling very well.
> I wasnt sure as its a big op if they would keep him over night or let him home the same day, Glad he will be home, even if it is the evening, you will both feel better with him being home wont you.
> Alfoe does sound like a right wonderful little character Rona, the little cheerful chappie
> xxx


I think he will be the eternal puppy


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> I think he will be the eternal puppy


Aw bless, he sounds just wonderful, lovely nature Rona.
Now you must promise when that little man is up and running again, no matter how long that will be we want piccies of this cheeky chap...
Hopefully it wont be too long before he is back to normal, I know it will take a while, but i am looking forward to you posting how well he is doing
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

sketch said:


> Aw bless, he sounds just wonderful, lovely nature Rona.
> Now you must promise when that little man is up and running again, no matter how long that will be we want piccies of this cheeky chap...
> Hopefully it wont be too long before he is back to normal, I know it will take a while, but i am looking forward to you posting how well he is doing
> xx


So am I 
Pics are a promise


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> So am I
> Pics are a promise


I'll Hold you to that...
He is such a photogenic little lad, such a cutie, so brave bless his furry paws...Oh im getting all emotional. I will be on tender hook friday, ill have everything crossed.
Your a wicked mum to Alfie, bet he knows just how much you love him
xx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> He's getting worse, the leg is now very unstable though the dear little soul is still a cheerful little chap.
> I don't know how long the op will be, but I'm sure they won't let him home until evening, as he will be in a lot of pain


I think the best place is back in there own home but it is usually the evening time they give them a pain killing injection before they come home.I know when I picked my boy up he had tubes in him but I slept on a lounger next to him for a week.Think you"ll find Alfie will be so sleepy even on Saturday but that wont be a bad thing as he will need rest,will your hubby go with you to pick him up as it will be a 2 man job I would think


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

suewhite said:


> I think the best place is back in there own home but it is usually the evening time they give them a pain killing injection before they come home.I know when I picked my boy up he had tubes in him but I slept on a lounger next to him for a week.Think you"ll find Alfie will be so sleepy even on Saturday but that wont be a bad thing as he will need rest,will your hubby go with you to pick him up as it will be a 2 man job I would think


Neither of our cars are very suitable to transport a poorly dog, so I have a friend with a volvo estate to come and help 
I will be taking my settee apart and putting the seat at floor level so that he can cuddle up with me, I will have to put my monitor on the floor :lol: also going to be sleeping with him


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you both on Friday.
Have you booked OH and Muddy into the campsite yet? 



rona said:


> Neither of our cars are very suitable to transport a poorly dog, so I have a friend with a volvo estate to come and help
> I will be taking my settee apart and putting the seat at floor level so that he can cuddle up with me, I will have to put my monitor on the floor :lol: also going to be sleeping with him


Just tell everyone your going Japanese style with the decorating :thumbup:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Neither of our cars are very suitable to transport a poorly dog, so I have a friend with a volvo estate to come and help
> I will be taking my settee apart and putting the seat at floor level so that he can cuddle up with me, I will have to put my monitor on the floor :lol: also going to be sleeping with him


this is what we have done for Bella after her spay, has worked a dream


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I'll be thinking of you both on Friday.
> Have you booked OH and Muddy into the campsite yet?
> 
> Just tell everyone your going Japanese style with the decorating :thumbup:


Oh is camping where he works, there is a loo and basin there, he will pop home every now and then for a bath and probably live on takeaways 
No one is going to be allowed to visit until my boy is well on the road to recovery 
Just had a thought this morning, I am going to have to disable the doorbell because Alfie jumps out of his skin every time it rings


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Oh is camping where he works, there is a loo and basin there, he will pop home every now and then for a bath and probably live on takeaways
> No one is going to be allowed to visit until my boy is well on the road to recovery
> Just had a thought this morning, I am going to have to disable the doorbell because Alfie jumps out of his skin every time it rings


Yes good idea about the doorbell.
There was catfight ioutside last night at 4am and Bella jumped straight out of bed and I only caight her just in time before she was about to race down the stairs and bark her head off!! I love my dog, just wish she was little mOre sensible at times!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Rona today is the last day to make sure you"ve got all you"ll need to get you over the next week or so as you wont be going far once Alfie is home,I know the first few days my boy was home I hated even running up to the loo and it was a run,it is the little things like you said the door bell that are easy to overlook.Tell Alfie what a popular boy he is with us all and give him a hug from me


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Will do :thumbup:
I am going to start a new thread on Friday as a diary of his recovery but I will also put anything of significance on this thread.
I would appreciate it if you would continue to post on this one, so that the other thread can be accessed easily by anyone in the future looking for information, and won't run into 100's of pages.
I will include links to this thread and my other decision making thread to the new one.
If you have had experience of your dog having this op, it would be good if you have anything of significance to add to the diary thread


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Will do :thumbup:
> I am going to start a new thread on Friday as a diary of his recovery but I will also put anything of significance on this thread.
> I would appreciate it if you would continue to post on this one, so that the other thread can be accessed easily by anyone in the future looking for information, and won't run into 100's of pages.
> I will include links to this thread and my other decision making thread to the new one.
> If you have had experience of your dog having this op, it would be good if you have anything of significance to add to the diary thread


Really good idea as it will give people information at a time when they really need it from someone who"s been through it nothing like first hand information.What time has Alfie got to be at the vets tomorrow?had to get mine there for 8am just made it to the car before I burst out in tears how I drove home I"ll never know but was different when I was going to pick him up had this stupid big grin on my face


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Really good idea as it will give people information at a time when they really need it from someone who"s been through it nothing like first hand information.What time has Alfie got to be at the vets tomorrow?had to get mine there for 8am just made it to the car before I burst out in tears how I drove home I"ll never know but was different when I was going to pick him up had this stupid big grin on my face


8.30.
I will not be upset about dropping him off, he loves it at the vets and we have already had 2 months without walks, I so looking forward to having him recovered, even if it will take months
The suffering after is what I will have trouble with. I can deal with the death of an animal reasonably well, but suffering I can't handle.
You will have an extremely stressed Rona here for while, so if I flip, I hope people will be forgiving


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I think you have earned the right to flip


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just an idea & you probably all ready have one or thought of it but would a raised food & water bowl help after his op, you could just use an upside down bucket with the bottom cut out, cheaper than the stands for you at the mo  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Just an idea & you probably all ready have one or thought of it but would a raised food & water bowl help after his op, you could just use an upside down bucket with the bottom cut out, cheaper than the stands for you at the mo  x


WHAT!!!!!!

My boy will be hand fed and watered  :blushing:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh but of course :lol: dont give him any peeled grapes though


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

> WHAT!!!!!!
> 
> My boy will be hand fed and watered


Absolutely! I have no doubt Alfie is going to get the best ever nursing!!! I believe the Diary will also help you put perspective and keep you sane and focuses, although you come across to me pretty focused already. 
Your OH is a total star!

edit, quoted the wrong lines


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Just wanted to wish you and Alfie best wishes for tomorrow Rona. I really hope the day goes according to plan.Do you have lots of support?( i dont mean Alfie,i mean you lol,you will need hugs and chats too,Alfie will get all he needs from the vet and you!) Give him an extra hug from me,be thinking of you and will watch for updates xxx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Just caught up here rona im sorry all behind again.

Im so sorry about Alfie and just to say i hope everything goes alright tomorrow for him.
Myself and the goldie girls will be sending you and Alfie all our thoughts and (((((hugs)))))and will be thinking of you both tomorrow x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck Alfie on your big day will be thinking of you:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Good luck and hugs to you and Alfie for today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Big day today!!! 
Good Luck sweet boy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
He's a bit upset about not having breakfast and we will be off in 30 mins 
I will be starting my diary thread later, but would appreciate it if you guys continued to post on this one


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Will be thinking of u both today x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

All the very best Alfi will be thinking about you both today  x

The recovery diary post is a great idea I shall stay with this one Rona as no nothing of the procedure & think it will help any other poor people who may have to go through the same


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Been counting down since I woke up, as to when Alfie would be going to the vets. Hope it all goes well and will be waiting for any news.

Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

good luck today Rona. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Just taking half an hour out to have breakfast between the mountain of things I've got to do before my boy comes home.
As usual Alfie seemed a bit better this morning  Don't they always when you take them to the vet?
Vet was waiting for us when we arrived and I think she is going to operate as soon as possible, I have to ring at 1pm.
Off he went tail wagging :crying:


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I know it will seem like the longest morning ever!
However if the vet already waiting hopefully they will ring as soon as done to let u know he is ok.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

How nerve wracking! But if it makes you feel any better we are all waiting with you.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Thinking of you both today hun.
we are here if you need us
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Isn't it amazing how much you can get done if you are focused? 
Have cleaned, taken settee apart so that he can get on it with me, got my road tax, topped up phone, swapped all bedding for clean, got 3 weeks supply of food for both of us and am just cooking him some fish ready for tonight.
Phew I'm knackered


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Isn't it amazing how much you can get done if you are focused?
> Have cleaned, taken settee apart so that he can get on it with me, got my road tax, topped up phone, swapped all bedding for clean, got 3 weeks supply of food for both of us and am just cooking him some fish ready for tonight.
> Phew I'm knackered


wow you have been busy, but thats a good thing today i think hun
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Just rang the vet
My boy is still sleepy, but I'm to pick him up at 4.30-5pm 
I'm scared


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Just rang the vet
> My boy is still sleepy, but I'm to pick him up at 4.30-5pm
> I'm scared


Oh try not to be sweetie, he will be just very pleased to see his mum.
Im sure he will be fine, well you know what i mean sweetie
xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Try not to be very hard I know, Im sure he will be alot better when he's slept off the anisphectic x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Isn't it amazing how much you can get done if you are focused?
> Have cleaned, taken settee apart so that he can get on it with me, got my road tax, topped up phone, swapped all bedding for clean, got 3 weeks supply of food for both of us and am just cooking him some fish ready for tonight.
> Phew I'm knackered


WOW! You've been busy.
At least everything is sorted now and it's kept you busy.
If you need to stay busy this afternoon, you could pop to mine and do my beds aswell.



rona said:


> Just rang the vet
> My boy is still sleepy, but I'm to pick him up at 4.30-5pm
> I'm scared


It must be a worry - Alfie will be pleased to see you and all dopey from the meds so you should have a quiet evening.
I think the trouble will start tomorrow
It's going to be a strange few months + getting him back to strength but if anyone can deal with it it's you.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad he's through the op and can come home today.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad the op is over. I' he will be very happy to see you!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Take the time to relax if you can, it's good for him to rest as much as he can right after the op anyway... He'll be home soon!!!!!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just come back from the rescue doing my bit.So glad Alfie has had his op and will be home soon,he"ll sleep tonight but bet you wont you"ll have one ear open listening,first hurdle over:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hopefully he's not in too bad a shape and the op went well!

Bet you are on your way over now, fingers crossed this is the journey to recovery from right NOW


----------



## jabriju (Mar 9, 2010)

I have just been reading about Alfie. He should be home now or soon. Glad he has come through the operation ok.

I see he will get lots of TLC  hope all goes well post operatively.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

He's home and with a huge scar on his leg, has eaten a little fish and rice but we have tried to get him into the garden with no success 
we ended up carrying him out and he still wouldn't try and stand even though I know he wants to go wee :crying:


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Rona, what sugery did Alfie have.. sorry missed this...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> He's home and with a huge scar on his leg, has eaten a little fish and rice but we have tried to get him into the garden with no success
> we ended up carrying him out and he still wouldn't try and stand even though I know he wants to go wee :crying:


Poor little chap 
Good to hear he's home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

kazschow said:


> Rona, what sugery did Alfie have.. sorry missed this...


Extra-capsular cruciate repair.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

rona said:


> Extra-capsular cruciate repair.


Ahh right, my male chow had TPLO surgery this time last year, with removal of 60% of his meniscus too..

Alfie will be fine, Benny's brilliant, you would never know he had ever had a problem. I was way more stressed than he was about the whole thing. Keeping him calm and quiet after about day 3 was my biggest problem, he was desperate to get up and get going .

My biggest ti is to get your hands on a dog sling, or a piece of toweling would do, to support his back end while he walks, to go toilet.

I didn't get Benny back on the ay of surgery he was kept in for a couple of days, so by th time I got him back he was completely alert. However it was the ongest couple of days of my life!!!

He's in for neutering on monday, that'smy next trauma!!!

If you want a chat about our experience, please feel free to pm me I know how stressed you must be


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

been off line for a few day's so just catching up!!
so glad alfie 's back home!!! :thumbup:

sounds like it's going to be awkward few hour's
best luck!!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> He's home and with a huge scar on his leg, has eaten a little fish and rice but we have tried to get him into the garden with no success
> we ended up carrying him out and he still wouldn't try and stand even though I know he wants to go wee :crying:


aw bless his little heart, poor love.
Give Alfie big cuddles from Aunty Sarah
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

sketch said:


> aw bless his little heart, poor love.
> Give Alfie big cuddles from Aunty Sarah
> xx


He's not up for cuddles yet, but with the amount he's been offered, I can save them up and use them over the next few weeks


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bless him, poor chap 

Its amazing how long they can hold their pee when they really don't want to go..!! Hopefully any pain meds you have for him will get to work and numb it a little bit...

So pleased he's safe and sound at home though!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Rona,glad hes home safe and sound. Difficult few days/weeks ahead i guess,slowly slowly,one day at a time.Hug for you and Alfie xx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> He's not up for cuddles yet, but with the amount he's been offered, I can save them up and use them over the next few weeks


More hugs from over here!! 
I know it must be really soul destroying seeing him like that, try not to upset yourself you will both get into the rhythm of things, it must be the hardest the first few days as you both learn to cope with this.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> He's not up for cuddles yet, but with the amount he's been offered, I can save them up and use them over the next few weeks


No rush, save them for when he is feeling upto them hun, no problems.
Sending you hugs too Rona, im sure you could do with them too hun
xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor Alf. 
I am sure you will find a way for him to manage a wee...the sling sounds like a good idea.

Good to know he is eating

Does he have to wear a buster collar or is he being good about his wound?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

He's got a collar for now, but I may take it off during the day.
This is my nightmare


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

rona said:


> He's got a collar for now, but I may take it off during the day.
> This is my nightmare


FWIW, I found Benny didn't need the collar, I'd take it off so long as you're with him.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Get well soon Alfi  x 

I do hope he's feeling better soon, perhaps the anesthetic is still affecting him hopefully he will be alot better tomorro. Hope you both have a comfortable night x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

kazschow said:


> FWIW, I found Benny didn't need the collar, I'd take it off so long as you're with him.


The collar is not a problem to him, he's not a stressy type of dog.
The people at the vet surgery love him because he is never any trouble


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

rona said:


> The collar is not a problem to him, he's not a stressy type of dog.
> The people at the vet surgery love him because he is never any trouble


The collar was more a problem to me, I swear Benny deliberately hit me in the back of the legs with it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad to hear he is home Rona, guess he just needs to learn to trust that leg bless him, hope he soon gets some of his weight bearing back. 

Good luck to you and to Alfie xxxx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad Alfie is home safe and sound,i expect he is feeling a bit off with himself after his ordeal hes had today, but with you as his mum he will soon be his old self im sure after all the cuddles he will get and special treatment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

He's just gobbled his second bowl of fish and rice :thumbup:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Bless him,dogs are so resilient and soon spring back,better than us humans.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> He's just gobbled his second bowl of fish and rice :thumbup:


Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats brilliant Rona. Glad to hear everything is going well.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

So glad the op is over and he's on the road to recovery ime sure he will do just fine, not so sure about you though we tend to take things much harder than our dogs. Good luck, get well soon alfie fingers and paws crossed here for you.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

he hasn't lost his appetite, what a little trooper he is!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Quite a peaceful night, with Alf only attempting to move a couple of times, but he woke me again at 5am in an attempt to walk.
I'm tired and somehow have managed to hurt my back 
I may be talking more gibberish than normal today


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

ouch!  
having 2 patients simultaneously, and one caring for the other, is a rough place to get thru. :nonod: 
i hope Ur back improves very quickly, and that Alfie starts to at least try to stand, 
with the help of a sling - even wobbling along on tip-toe is better than laying limp. 

i am glad he is home, + the op went well; i hope his recovery is uneventful and *short*. 
thinking of U both, healing for human + dog! 
--- terry


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Quite a peaceful night, with Alf only attempting to move a couple of times, but he woke me again at 5am in an attempt to walk.
> I'm tired and somehow have managed to hurt my back
> I may be talking more gibberish than normal today


Well we just know you've hurt your back because of the health thread you posted the other day, jinxed yourself..!

I hope you both have an OK day, lots of cuddles :thumbup:


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Probs already doing this, but big long tower or if not too bad a belt from a dressing gown round his waist, u hold both ends as he walks just for a little extra stability if he is still wobbly.
Saves the back a bit!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Just carried him in the garden for a wee, he just won't go 
If we put something under his tum, he just won't move


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Just carried him in the garden for a wee, he just won't go


He will still be in a lot of discomfort and worried about moving his leg. Give him time...he cant hold it 4ever.
If u have help, 1 holds collar and lead and the other option is hold his tail to balence the backend.
However given that he has not been using his bad leg fully for a while he should already be fairly used to 3 legs.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh dear Rona, I do hope you see some improvement soon to give you both the boost you need.

I'm not able to offer any advice but you are both in my thoughts and I am sending lots of love, positive and healing vibes to you both.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Good to read his appetite is good. I am sorry to hear you are having trouble with the weeing - I too would be very worried and frustrated in your position....but hopefully he will get super desperate and go at some point.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

gesic said:


> He will still be in a lot of discomfort and worried about moving his leg. Give him time...he cant hold it 4ever.
> If u have help, 1 holds collar and lead and the other option is hold his tail to balence the backend.
> However given that he has not been using his bad leg fully for a while he should already be fairly used to 3 legs.


Have just rung the vet, no help there really, just said try him again and ring them before 12 when they go home 
I had to ask them if I should continue with metacam.  I'm not happy with the after care instructions at all 
I don't know how some people would cope, I've had dogs all my life and am struggling, what a first time owner would be like with such minimal information, I dread to think


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so glad to hear he's got his appetite back & hopefully he will pee soon, maybe he's just worried about standing to pee & will have to behave like a puppy again & just stand & let it out.

Sorry to hear you've upset your back aswell thats the last thing you need  hope you feel better soon x


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

did they give u a printed sheet on after care relating to cruciate repair?
If not am at work can scan and attatch mine.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have only just seen this. Sorry that Alfie didnt heal on his own. Was the op he had th eone where a false ligament taken from elsewhere in the dog is put in. If so, I have assisted at a few of these, many years ago, and it really isnt that dire. If I remember rightly dogs had to be restricted for about 6 weeks. It was before the times of dog cages so we used to suggest putting something round the dining room table and making a pen.

I expect your back is bad from sleeping badly. I am sure Alfie wont mind if you go to bed!

Poor Alfie, I hope he is back on his feet fairly soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

gesic said:


> did they give u a printed sheet on after care relating to cruciate repair?
> If not am at work can scan and attatch mine.


No they didn't, just got a printout of a basic operation care 



Blitz said:


> I have only just seen this. Sorry that Alfie didnt heal on his own. Was the op he had th eone where a false ligament taken from elsewhere in the dog is put in. If so, I have assisted at a few of these, many years ago, and it really isnt that dire. If I remember rightly dogs had to be restricted for about 6 weeks. It was before the times of dog cages so we used to suggest putting something round the dining room table and making a pen.
> 
> I expect your back is bad from sleeping badly. I am sure Alfie wont mind if you go to bed!
> 
> Poor Alfie, I hope he is back on his feet fairly soon.


Yes that is the op he has had. There was a bit of damage to the meniscus and signs of oteo arthritis


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you know what pain relief they gave him?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Do you know what pain relief they gave him?


Metacam injection.
He has moved the leg 3 times while lying down, which is a good sign


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Metacam injection.
> He has moved the leg 3 times while lying down, which is a good sign


Is that all?

Morphine can cause dogs to have problems urinating. The westie i told you about had it, and had to be catherterised because he couldnt pee.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just been updating myself on Alfie...really pleased he's home after the op but sounding like you could have done with some more after care information, some vets forget it's not as easy once you get them home and it's not just a case of checking on them during rounds like it is when they're n the vets.
I hope today see's him going to the loo, I'd think it'll take a while for him to get used to his leg and working out a way to do things differently for a while... You're doing well considering you've hurt your back as well as worrying and watching over Alfie...I hope you get a little more information about how to handle the next few weeks....if you're anything like me you'll be camping next to him 24/7 until he's well and truley on the mend.
Clare xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> Just been updating myself on Alfie...really pleased he's home after the op but sounding like you could have done with some more after care information, some vets forget it's not as easy once you get them home and it's not just a case of checking on them during rounds like it is when they're n the vets.
> I hope today see's him going to the loo, I'd think it'll take a while for him to get used to his leg and working out a way to do things differently for a while... You're doing well considering you've hurt your back as well as worrying and watching over Alfie...I hope you get a little more information about how to handle the next few weeks....if you're anything like me you'll be camping next to him 24/7 until he's well and truley on the mend.
> Clare xx


:lol: :lol: :lol:
Yep, and it's a bit cold down here on the floor


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Is that all?
> 
> Morphine can cause dogs to have problems urinating. The westie i told you about had it, and had to be catherterised because he couldnt pee.


I don't think it's a wee problem but a pain problem


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

rona said:


> Quite a peaceful night, with Alf only attempting to move a couple of times, but he woke me again at 5am in an attempt to walk.
> I'm tired and somehow have managed to hurt my back
> I may be talking more gibberish than normal today


Just updating myself, with Alfies progress awww poor boy, hopefully he will get a little better day by day, as the saying goes "take each day as it comes"
I don't believe it i've managed to hurt my back too my hubby asked the vet if he could sedate me and x-ray my back lol.

Sending hugs to Alfie & you.

Nikki


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

rona said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Yep, and it's a bit cold down here on the floor


I wonder if they do those under cage heat pads for us humans....:lol::lol: either that or strap hot water bottles to your dressing gown...no joke...I've tied them round my waist under my coat a few times when taking the dogs out on particulaly cold and wet days lol xx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

All you needed was your back going, are your OH and Muddy camping out already? You def need an extra pair of hands today, hope he manages a wee on his own soon he must be bursting and uncomfortable..


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

dodigna said:


> All you needed was your back going, are your OH and Muddy camping out already? You def need an extra pair of hands today, hope he manages a wee on his own soon he must be bursting and uncomfortable..


Yes they are camping, but he came in to carry Alf into the garden and will be back at 2pm to try again


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry iv not already posted my best wishes! managed to miss the thread somehow!!!

I hope your back feels better soon! and if you need anything give me a bell, im not too far away Im sure i could give you a hand if ever you need one
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Savahl said:


> Sorry iv not already posted my best wishes! managed to miss the thread somehow!!!
> 
> I hope your back feels better soon! and if you need anything give me a bell, im not too far away Im sure i could give you a hand if ever you need one
> x


Thank you, I have two people that I can call


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear your back is bad - make sure you look after yourself.
I can't believe the vets didn't give you proper aftercare instructions.
I hope Alfie works out how to move his leg into position to have a wee, and the pain becomes more managable for him soon.

I think you'll look good with hotwater bottles tied to tour dressing gown


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Slept in my clothes last night incase I needed to move fast to help him outside.
I'm totally mad when it comes to my dogs :blushing:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Slept in my clothes last night incase I needed to move fast to help him outside.
> I'm totally mad when it comes to my dogs :blushing:


nah not mad, just a great mum Rona
xx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Yes they are camping, but he came in to carry Alf into the garden and will be back at 2pm to try again


What a Saint! Maybe seeing Maddy, they must miss each other. Wouldn't underestimate the healing powers dogs have for each other.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Slept in my clothes last night incase I needed to move fast to help him outside.
> I'm totally mad when it comes to my dogs :blushing:


i've been sleeping in clothes since wednesday, so don't feel totally mad


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Got Oh to come back early, and Alf still wouldn't wee, so off to vet we went.
She has given him stronger pain meds but is not worried about him not weeing.
He dragged me into the vet surgery wagging his tail, but still wouldn't wee on the well used bush, just outside the door


----------



## Blacklikesunday (Mar 27, 2010)

I hope he gets better soon


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Its amazing how long they can hold it wish my bladder was as good  Banjo's record is 14 hrs  probably cos I was trying to get a sample


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

bet he has a wee after his t tonight


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

gesic said:


> bet he has a wee after his t tonight


I'm wondering if he might wake Rona up at 3am instead :lol:


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> I'm wondering if he might wake Rona up at 3am instead :lol:


ohhh that would b mean....true but mean


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad Alfie is up and about a little today rona.
Maybe once he gets through that pain barrier he will feel alot better in himself


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Pictures of the poor boy


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh no, poor poppet, hopefully his fur will be well and truly back for when next winter shows itself!

He looks very sleepy, is he accepting cuddles yet?

Can I just ask, HOW do you get his fur to be like it is?! Rupert's just sticks up everywhere and is all tufty, makes him look extra fat


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Oh no, poor poppet, hopefully his fur will be well and truly back for when next winter shows itself!
> 
> He looks very sleepy, is he accepting cuddles yet?
> 
> Can I just ask, HOW do you get his fur to be like it is?! Rupert's just sticks up everywhere and is all tufty, makes him look extra fat


I don't think they have the same type of coat, I don't like Alfies coat, it tangles to easily. He has been laying around a lot for the last few weeks.
Yes he likes short cuddles every now and then


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Sorry about the size of the first picture, for some reason it wouldn't resize


Oh bless him,im sending him big kisses from the girls they would love him xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Ouch! Poor paws  x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Fair play although it is a large wound they appear to have done a lovely neat job of it :thumbup: he looks so sorry for himself bless him


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

tashi said:


> Fair play although it is a large wound they appear to have done a lovely neat job of it :thumbup: he looks so sorry for himself bless him


He's just had some pretty strong pain killer and he is spaced out, but hopefully if it takes the pain away a bit he might pee


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor Alfie...that is a massive scar...he must be in pain I hope with the strong apinkillers he will not only feel abit more comfy but also wee


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hiya Rona
Just caught up with this thread.Im sorry your vets havent been very helpful with post op care for this particular operation - they REALLY should be more helpful if they are performing this type of surgery - the after care is the most important part of the whole procedure not just the surgery - i think some vets tend to forget that.Im surprised they let him home - we would always keep dogs in overnight that have had cruciate surgery for strong painrelief - not just metacam.Hope he has been comfortable enough.Phone your vet - not sure if have already with regards to continuing metacam but in my experience patients are continued with this for as long as they need it - for another week at the least.I would take his buster collar off while your with him - will make him feel better and only put it on when unsupervised - even the most docile and well behaved dog will have a lick - which will highly increase the risk of infection getting into the wound and ultimately the joint itself.Has your vet discussed an exercise/rehabiltation programme with you at all?If not would hope that would be discussed at wound check appointment/suture out but really should have been discussed pre op and on discharge when you got him home.Hope this helps and Alfies feeling better soon. xx
For what ots worth I do agree that he hasnt got a problem peeing it will be a pain issue - if all he has had is metacam im very very shocked!I imagine when you went back they have possibly given him vetergesic(buprenorphine)He will feel much happier!Even though he was used to going round on three legs before it will be painful for him to cock his leg or squat to pee!Glad they have now given you more pain relief - did they say if he requires more to give them a ring?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

dinks said:


> Hiya Rona
> Just caught up with this thread.Im sorry your vets havent been very helpful with post op care for this particular operation - they REALLY should be more helpful if they are performing this type of surgery - the after care is the most important part of the whole procedure not just the surgery - i think some vets tend to forget that.Im surprised they let him home - we would always keep dogs in overnight that have had cruciate surgery for strong painrelief - not just metacam.Hope he has been comfortable enough.Phone your vet - not sure if have already with regards to continuing metacam but in my experience patients are continued with this for as long as they need it - for another week at the least.I would take his buster collar off while your with him - will make him feel better and only put it on when unsupervised - even the most docile and well behaved dog will have a lick - which will highly increase the risk of infection getting into the wound and ultimately the joint itself.Has your vet discussed an exercise/rehabiltation programme with you at all?If not would hope that would be discussed at wound check appointment/suture out but really should have been discussed pre op and on discharge when you got him home.Hope this helps and Alfies feeling better soon. xx


To be fair to my vet, she does realise that I am quite experienced with animals, she may have felt like she would be being a little condescending.
All things were briefly discussed long before we ever had the op.
He will be going back on Wednesday to check the wound and assess him, then back to have his stitches out.
She may have thought to leave progress instructions until then.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Yea I know what you mean.Poor you though- think sometimes vets should remember though that even the most experience owners still need guidance and reassurance and shouldnt assume.Sorry I hope my post didnt come across as patronising at all- I really dont mean it in that way but this was a very difficult decision for you to make for Alfie and I hope you get the aftercare that you both deserve.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

dinks said:


> Yea I know what you mean.Poor you though- think sometimes vets should remember though that even the most experience owners still need guidance and reassurance and shouldnt assume.Sorry I hope my post didnt come across as patronising at all- I really dont mean it in that way but this was a very difficult decision for you to make for Alfie and I hope you get the aftercare that you both deserve.


Not at all, it's good that people take the time to help.
Just been in the garden again, he ran around trying to get back in 
Put a bit of weight on his leg though.
STILL NO WEE


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Run the tap.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like big scar, but am i right to think it's very neat and clean? Regarding post op I am sure your vet knows you very well and knows you are on him 24/7 and would not do anything silly and not the phone shy person if you need clearance for anything.

Hope his new painkiller helps to relieve himself soon, even just to get you to relax a bit. Poor little mite he really looks up in cloud land!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> ...strap hot water bottles to your dressing gown... no joke...
> I've tied them round my waist under my coat... when taking the dogs out on particularly cold and wet days :lol:


thanks for that, clare! :--) 
i never thought of it!  altho i HAVE used Therma-wraps for other than therapeutic purposes - 
they work on wickedly-windy cold winter days, keeping yer core warm. :thumbup1:

has it been 24-hours yet for Ur back, *rona? 
a Therma-care wrap might really help loosen up any spasms, i put them -over- a T-shirt (under my pants in daytime - shirt over skin, 
Wrap over shirt, pants covering Wrap) or over PJs or gown for bed; that keeps a layer of clothing twixt heat-wrap + skin.

i sure hope U feel better soon- helping the poor dog is hard-enuf, being in pain complicates it needlessly.  
with prayers for good healing, 
--- terry


----------



## jabriju (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah Alfie, Bless. That is a good size wound.

Do hope Alfie has managed to pee, seems he is being well looked after by your good self. At least the analgesics are helping the pain and to keep him calm.

Hope your back is improving and that you also get a better night and a little sleep hopefully.

Get well soon Alfie.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh dear of him!!
Hope you are doing ok.x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Poor little mite, he looks so sweet.
The wound is huge  but very neat.
He looks very spaced out on meds 



Nonnie said:


> Run the tap.


:thumbup: Great idea - it works for me 

I hope he wee's soon and doesn't get you up at 3am.


----------



## HighlandQuine (Mar 23, 2009)

The wee soul!

Just been reading all this, hope Alfie and you are doing okay.

Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How's it going, hope you both had a better night  x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Alfie today, jut seen the pics, poor man I hope he's feeling a little better today, any wee yet?
How's your back? Did you get much sleep?
Clare xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> thanks for that, clare! :--)
> i never thought of it!  altho i HAVE used Therma-wraps for other than therapeutic purposes -
> they work on wickedly-windy cold winter days, keeping yer core warm. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


You're most welcome...happy owners= happy dogs :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

WE HAD WEE
After 3 hours of soft whimpering that broke my heart 
11pm last night and 2am this morning :thumbup:
My back is a little better but not much, managed 6 hours sleep instead of the 4 the night before.
He seems a bit sore this morning, but he had been laying on his bad leg for quite a good part of the night.
Waiting for poo now


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Finally, what a relief Rona!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Finally, what a relief Rona!!!!!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
It was for Alfie


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yehhhhh....well done Alfie :thumbup:...Bless him I'm guessing that was a hell of an ordeal for him....fear, pain but he did it  well done.
Glad tohear you had a little more sleep and yurbackis a little better Rona, fingers crossed it improves some more....I have a bad back which is somethng I'm used to but when it comes after doing something out of the blue it feels a whole lot worse...take are of you too...go to the Dr's if it gets any worse....consider yourself told...you need to keep yourself strong for Alfie
Clarexx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> It was for Alfie


An for you,too. And you have already learnt what the whimpering was about.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great news - he must be more comfortable now he's managed that.
Now we're all on pooh watch 
Glad you got a couple more hours sleep and your back feels a little better.


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

rona said:


> WE HAD WEE
> After 3 hours of soft whimpering that broke my heart
> 11pm last night and 2am this morning :thumbup:
> My back is a little better but not much, managed 6 hours sleep instead of the 4 the night before.
> ...


GOOD morning i see !!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

great news..... onward and upward now ... 
hope things soon better for you too !!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> WE HAD WEE
> After 3 hours of soft whimpering that broke my heart
> 11pm last night and 2am this morning :thumbup:
> My back is a little better but not much, managed 6 hours sleep instead of the 4 the night before.
> ...


Well done Alfie what a good boy:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

He's got really smelly farts this morning, so I hope he manages a poo soon


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> He's got really smelly farts this morning, so I hope he manages a poo soon


For your sake I hope he manages soon 
Open all the windows and get the air fresher out


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> He's got really smelly farts this morning, so I hope he manages a poo soon


:lol: lovely! I knew he'd go toilet at some silly hour, wouldn't be right otherwise


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: well done Alfi  hope your back stops working its ticket soon x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Yay, great news about the wee


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Well done Alfie bet that feels better :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Woohooo Congratulations on the wee!! 
Smelly farts are another good sign to hopefully by now that will have happened too.

Great to hear some good news x


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Today has been fairly uneventful. We have had 4 trips to the garden which Alfie managed himself (sort of) but the trips have been a waste of time, except a short sunbath on the patio.
He is in such pain.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

rona said:


> Today has been fairly uneventful. We have had 4 trips to the garden which Alfie managed himself (sort of) but the trips have been a waste of time, except a short sunbath on the patio.
> He is in such pain.


Yes but you cant beat a bit of sunshine to make you feel a little better.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aw Rona, I am so sorry that today hasnt brought more ease for Alfie and yourself. Lets hope tomorrow sees you both a little more comfy with some good news (poo) to tell.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rona said:


> He is in such pain.


is he hurting despite the meds on-board, hun? 
or is he depressed / suppressed by the painkillers, + his own inability to get Up + move about?

maybe the dosage is too-low if he is hurting, or maybe it is so potent he is laid-out by it? :huh:

i wish U both a peaceful night with deep, restoring sleep...  
with my prayers, 
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> is he hurting despite the meds on-board, hun?
> or is he depressed / suppressed by the painkillers, + his own inability to get Up + move about?
> 
> maybe the dosage is too-low if he is hurting, or maybe it is so potent he is laid-out by it? :huh:
> ...


He's quite lucid and remarkably upbeat, it's definitely the pain. I don't think they can give him anything stronger in pill form 
He's such a little trooper, he does try and walk, but after a few paces collapses in obvious pain


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Alfi & you it must be so hard seeing him in pain  I hope you both have a comfortable night & tomorro brings better things to report x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

rona said:


> He's quite lucid and remarkably upbeat, it's definitely the pain. I don't think they can give him anything stronger in pill form
> He's such a little trooper, he does try and walk, but after a few paces collapses in obvious pain


something as low-key as COLD-therapy could help him... got any proper ice bags? 
gel-paks for the freezer? (1st-aid packs for chilling) 
in a pinch, frozen-peas or other fine-sized bagged vegies, wrapped in a dish-towel?

one can go INSIDE (bath-towel over his groin to keep the cold from his belly) 
and one On Top Of his wound, with a clean towel//paper-towel? etc, UNDER the gel-pak / vegie-bag / whatever.

hope this is useful, hun... 
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Well
Now I'm in trouble, he's got onto MY bed:yikes:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Well
> Now I'm in trouble, he's got onto MY bed:yikes:


guess you are either sharing or you are on the floor tonight Rona, after all he is recouperating


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

rona said:


> Well
> Now I'm in trouble, he's got onto MY bed:yikes:


Well your beds far more comfy, and he might want a cuddle during the night. :lol:


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

rona said:


> Well
> Now I'm in trouble, he's got onto MY bed:yikes:


Lol obviously the painkillers are working then heehee!Wee tip -tramadol can make them constipated - dont think id read hed poo'd yet!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope Alfie gets better soon Rona,
Sounds like you better get the camp bed out


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks really comfy and has fallen fast asleep


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like your on his bed tonight then.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> He looks really comfy and has fallen fast asleep


Bless him! Looks like it's bed swap tonight!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He obviously needs the soft bed, so does this mean your on the floor?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Fleur said:


> He obviously needs the soft bed, so does this mean your on the floor?


What do you think?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> What do you think?


Get the hot water bottle ready then 
You don't want a chill making your back worse.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Get the hot water bottle ready then
> You don't want a chill making your back worse.


I thought laying on boards was good for back?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> I thought laying on boards was good for back?


No sorry a myth


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> I thought laying on boards was good for back?


LOL :lol: I've no idea - but I know the cold's not good.
Alfie still snoring?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

He's dreaming now, no way is he moving off 
Don't think I'm in any hurry to go to sleep


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

1.30am and another visit to the garden 
lots of going in circles and using his leg far too much, but still no toileting at all 
Other than that, it was a peaceful night, though I'm getting increasingly tired now, I usually sleep for 8-9 hours a night and have had only 16 very disturbed hours in three nights.
On the plus side, my back seems quite good this morning


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> 1.30am and another visit to the garden
> lots of going in circles and using his leg far too much, but still no toileting at all
> Other than that, it was a peaceful night, though I'm getting increasingly tired now, I usually sleep for 8-9 hours a night and have had only 16 very disturbed hours in three nights.
> On the plus side, my back seems quite good this morning


Glad your backs feeling a bit better,lack of proper sleep must be catching up on you.Alfies circles sound as if he"s not far off going,lets hope tonight you can both have a good nights sleep will work wonders:thumbup:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sounding too bad Rona. I am sure he appreciated his time on the bed last night!


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a thought Rona, The Tramadol is morphine based if it is the same as humans. This might add to the constipation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

coconut said:


> Just a thought Rona, The Tramadol is morphine based if it is the same as humans. This might add to the constipation.


Thank you,
Yes I am dealing with that possibility, just taking it slowly. I don't want him to get the runs. 
That would make this even more difficult


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes I'm sure you are. He's a very lucky boy being cared for so well.


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

hiya , still a waiting game then.. 
off shoppin hopefully :thumbup: when come back!!
good luck!!!! x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

you should to try to doze a bit more during the day.. loads of power naps might help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not coping today 
I just don't know what to do for the best :crying:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

The vet gave us some stuff called Normacol that has softened Banjo's poo up so easier to pass maybe that could help Alfi go easier without getting the runs.

Chin up kid your doing great  x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> I'm not coping today
> I just don't know what to do for the best :crying:


You are getting tired, try some relaxation techniques. Lay down, close your eyes, tense your body and loosen each muscle individually while you exhale. You must not let things get to you, a good cry always help. You are doing good, better then anybody else could ever do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I have just rung vet.
The pain meds don't seem to be working well enough
He panics when he goes out because he has to move to defecate, he always has, so the farther he goes the more his leg hurts the more he stresses.
If I try to stop him in any way he heads indoors, and that gets us nowhere.
He didn't want to drink this morning and still hasn't moved off his bed. If I force him up he won't do anything 
Little bugger is sleeping peacefully while I stress 

*ARGHHHHHHH*


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Were the vets any help Rona?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> Were the vets any help Rona?


Waiting for a call back


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Vet has just given me permission to take Alf out of the garden, so that he can walk in a straight line, rather than round in circles in the garden. OH is coming to clear any cats and help if I need it
Vet is pleased that he is not putting weight on the leg yet and also not worried about him not pooing. 
She doesn't have to live with the smelly farts :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hopefully he will pee on is fav lamp post & a little walk might get things moveing or you will have to wear a peg on your nose :lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Patience hunnybun he'll poop soon enough. 
Just wish I lived closer so I could slap you when you're feeling low  *(dont jump down my throat people rona knows what I mean)*, and obviously give you hugs and support too.  If the vets happy with him not passing anything yet then you'll just have to put a peg on your nose. :lol: Just a little thought, as I know you know your dogs toleration of foodstuffs extremely well, and I know you dont want the opposite effect but is there any little treat you can think of that whilst not giving him the runs would make him a little loose. It may help with him passing something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

bird said:


> Patience hunnybun he'll poop soon enough.
> Just wish I lived closer so I could slap you when you're feeling low  *(dont jump down my throat people rona knows what I mean)*, and obviously give you hugs and support too.  If the vets happy with him not passing anything yet then you'll just have to put a peg on your nose. :lol: Just a little thought, as I know you know your dogs toleration of foodstuffs extremely well, and I know you dont want the opposite effect but is there any little treat you can think of that whilst not giving him the runs would make him a little loose. It may help with him passing something.


Got him on some oil so that it's quick to get out when he does go 
I need a slap sometimes


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Rona, Dalton didnt pee for 24 hours after his leg op, and i think it was 3 days before he has a poop if i remember rightly.
I dont know if it was the GA that upset his system so he didnt GO or maybe his leg was sore to bend it to stoop, but he did go hun.
Stay strong my lovely.
How is he doing in himself bless little Alfie
xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea getting him out your garden and hope it works, combined with the oil!

When unwell, both Nelson adn Bella have been carried OUTSIDE our garden to the nearest field to do business and se some of the world!

Obviously Alfie is bigger than carry size, but hopefully getting him out the garden will do the trick


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

sketch said:


> Hey Rona, Dalton didnt pee for 24 hours after his leg op, and i think it was 3 days before he has a poop if i remember rightly.
> I dont know if it was the GA that upset his system so he didnt GO or maybe his leg was sore to bend it to stoop, but he did go hun.
> Stay strong my lovely.
> How is he doing in himself bless little Alfie
> xx


He's Alfie, as long as I'm here he's content and quite upbeat.
Pleased to say he's lying still most of the time 
We have another wee :thumbup:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad he's doing okay. :thumbup: You could learn a thing or two off him Rona..he's a 'don't worry be happy' type of guy!!!  He's lucky to have you around, but you stress too much and you'll make yourself ill then you're no good to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

JSR said:


> Glad he's doing okay. :thumbup: You could learn a thing or two off him Rona..he's a 'don't worry be happy' type of guy!!!  He's lucky to have you around, but you stress too much and you'll make yourself ill then you're no good to anyone.


My dogs are the only thing in life that I really stress about, most people think I'm a cool calm customer 
I am normally  Just not about my dogs :blushing:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

rona said:


> My dogs are the only thing in life that I really stress about, most people think I'm a cool calm customer
> I am normally  Just not about my dogs :blushing:


:lol: Tell me about it. I've stressed all weekend because my horse wasn't eating his hay!! I'm thinking he's got colic etc...turns out his neighbour in the next stable was having yummy very strong sweet smelling haylage and Kane wanted that instead of his own hay!!!!! Haylage will kill him if he eats it but he doesn't care and would rather starve than eat what he's given!!!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> He's Alfie, as long as I'm here he's content and quite upbeat.
> Pleased to say he's lying still most of the time
> We have another wee :thumbup:


Aw bless, thats so lovely, He is the forum super star i reckon, But you already know what a wicked lad you have, but we all think he gawjas and wonderful too.
Let me know when he is ready for the cyber hugs hun
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

sketch said:


> Aw bless, thats so lovely, He is the forum super star i reckon, But you already know what a wicked lad you have, but we all think he gawjas and wonderful too.
> Let me know when he is ready for the cyber hugs hun
> xx


Oh he's already had about half of the hugs he's been offered, by the end of tomorrow he may have used them all 
Even his hydrotherapist rang to see how he is and told me to give him a cuddle from her. :thumbup:
She knows he doesn't like kisses, she tries to sneak one when he goes swimming, and he always pulls away, so she does it really really quick :lol:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Okies, better send more Cyber hugs your way then, if he is running out of them........(HUGS)
xx


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

(HUGS) ........(HUGS) ........(HUGS) ........(HUGS) ........(HUGS) ........(HUGS)
Just a few more so you dont run out
xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just checking in, for a poo update 
Good to hear he's had another wee though
Did you venture outside the garden?

Glad your backs OK, how's OH and Muddy getting on?

Here's some more hugs for Alfie 

((Hug)) ((Hug)) ((Hug)) ((Hug))

Stop stressing  Alfie's sounds very content, especially as he's getting the bed :thumbup:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

hugs from me too! more hugs another hug, no kisses then, more hugs!!!
no poo I take it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

dodigna said:


> hugs from me too! more hugs another hug, no kisses then, more hugs!!!
> no poo I take it?


No, no poo.
He's done another wee though 
OH and Muddy have decided they will come home and spend their time in the kitchen or bedroom. It's a bit wet out there and Muds has hurt his paw again 
Alfies eyes aren't showing so much pain now. Another few days and I'll be forcing him to stay still


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad you're going to have a bit more support, with your OH being with you, it helps a lot 

Keep us up todate on poogate Rona heheheee Send that boy of yours some chowie hugs from us


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> No, no poo.
> He's done another wee though
> OH and Muddy have decided they will come home and spend their time in the kitchen or bedroom. It's a bit wet out there and Muds has hurt his paw again
> Alfies eyes aren't showing so much pain now. Another few days and I'll be forcing him to stay still


Poor Muddy  - bloody typical though 
Glad OH is home, it'll be good for you to have some support and help.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope Muddy's paws ok & you all have a good nights sleep even if its on the edge of the bed  x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just popping in for a daily update....Glad to hear Alfie's doing ok...and more wee...:thumbup:....I hope the oil makes a quick job of his next poo....that should at least let him know how good it feels to poo again bless him...and also he should feel even more comfortable after that, can't imagine going that long myself...he's doing really well not to be a real grump really...I think I would be tearing someones head off by now in his position.
He's lucky to have such a dedicated and loving mummy to look after him 
Glad to hear OH and Muddy are home, poor Muddy, typical it would haveto happen now eh, hope he's not in too much pain...least you'll have some support for those night time toilet trips now anyway, should ease your back a little.
I shall be back tomorrow with my poop enquierys lol...hope things carry on improving ...Give lots of hugs to Alfie from me and my furry ones won't you.
Clare xx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

How did the night go? Poor Muddy, he must have thought he was missing out on cuddles and nursing :lol:
hug for Alf
hug for Muds
hug for you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol::thumbup::thumbup::lol: bet you've never been as happy with the sight of poo before :lol: well done Alfi I bet he feels a bit better now


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! well done Alfie!!!xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Just got to worry about the swollen leg now 
He seems happy enough and there is no heat in the leg, so I don't think it is a major issue, but will be checking with vet shortly


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yippiii...well done Alfie....I'm guessing he'll feel little bit more comfortable now...bless him... anyone would think he was my dog with the amount of worrying I've done over this guy.....but he's a little star and he's been through so much...but we have poo...and that's great...lets just hope the vet can put your mind at ease over the swelling in his leg now....the fact it isn't hot is a good sign I would think...I have everything crossed here.
How's Muddy's paw today?
How's your back? I'll bet you're physically and emotionally exhausted aren't you?
Just remember with each night up it's another step to going out on those walks you both enjoy so much.
Clare xx


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

rona said:


>


woooooooow..yeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
couldnt be more pleased to hear a doggie has pood!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

oooooooh alfie what have you put your mum through ?? :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

*ARGHHHH*

Got to take him to the vet and can't get anyone to help me this morning :crying:
So have had to make an appointment for this afternoon.
I WANT HIM SEEN THIS MORNING!!!!!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Would if I could  hope the swelling is just post op stuff x


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

oh no !!! be there in a flash if i could!!
not online for couple days,, good luck today!!
more progress when i'm back i hope !!!! best luck again !!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

so he's pooped at last . what a relief for him and you lol


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Great news!!! so pleased to hear he's been.

Hope you get the leg sorted - would be right there to get you to the vets but I would still struggle to make the afternoon appointment. Hope you manage to sort something. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Try not to stress about it. If the vets were concerned they would have insisted you made your way now some how. Keep an eye on the swelling that it doesn't get hot.

Ah, and congrats on the at last much waited for bowel movement!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Sure it"s only post op swelling what that poor leg has had done to it must cause swelling,but glad your getting it checked,awful having to wait to go to vet I always want to go half an hour after I"ve phoned not very good at waiting were my boys are concerned.Hope all goes ok


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i hope it all goes ok


----------



## crubeenette (Mar 23, 2010)

I hope all goes well with the vet this afternoon


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck for this afternoon


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

No problem, just fluid like I thought, he gave him an injection to move it. Alf will be weeing a lot over the next couple of hours.
Got a few more pain killers too, though Alf has tried to have a play this afternoon.
Hopefully we are on the road to recovery now :thumbup:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> No problem, just fluid like I thought, he gave him an injection to move it. Alf will be weeing a lot over the next couple of hours.
> Got a few more pain killers too, though Alf has tried to have a play this afternoon.
> Hopefully we are on the road to recovery now :thumbup:


Aw bless him, trying to play, thats so sweet an aslo a good sign mentally isnt it,:thumbup:
xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

All sounds good to me Hopefully things will only get better from this moment!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah thats good news! I guess all the weeing will be the fluid coming out.Its a good sign he wants to play!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Great news  hope your back is alot better to & Muddys paw, they must be right when they say comes in 3's  whoever they are :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that soungs good! glad it was nothing else serious!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

:thumbup:Glad Alfie is ok,good sign he"s up for a game:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just checking in 
Never been so pleased to hear about dog poo before 
Gald he's feeling better today.
And you seem more relaxed this afternoon.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Good news at the vets!!

It is only a matter of time now where your problems will be how to keep him still!!! Phase two is on its way Rona get ready for mind games!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeay trying to play and poops too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good Morning.
Just popping on before I go to work.
Hope you and Alfie had a good nights sleep.
Speak to you this evening.
Take care.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just on for an update....Glad all went well at the vets, what a relief they can shift that fluid, saves any possible further probs down the line.
How is he today?
More Hugs coming your way Alfie....keep up the good work and yo'll be bck on your feet soon....and Rona you're doing great...many in your position wouldn't be doing half as well as you so sending hugs to you too
Clare xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi guys.
Not much to say from now on I think.
toileting almost back to normal, leg still swollen and he still isn't putting weight on the leg. Got to ring vet at lunchtime to update them on his progress, he may have to go back at 5.30pm which was supposed to be his after op check anyway, purely to do something more about the fluid.
Thank you all for your support over the last horrendously stressful days.
My back is much better now and I have caught up on my sleep the last two nights, even though the little darling has got me up every night at some stupid o'clock


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

No news is good news they say. Pateince from now on methinks! And lots of healing vibes


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Rona,glad youve managed to catchup on your sleep a bit,Great to hear Alfie is doing really well.All good from now hopefully xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great news, I hope the swelling goes soon  x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Did he not wee the swelling out, yet? Glad you are feeling a bit more rested and your back is not bothering you as much. They have been very tiring days, hopefully it will be less stressful from now on. x

ps: more hugs... just in case you are running low.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Did he not wee the swelling out, yet? Glad you are feeling a bit more rested and your back is not bothering you as much. They have been very tiring days, hopefully it will be less stressful from now on. x
> 
> ps: more hugs... just in case you are running low.


No, only had 3 wees, leg looking a bit slimmer.
Yep hugs running out now, have to draw on my own


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Sending some extra hugs your way xxxx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Rona and Alfie just seeing how things are as been doing that thing called housework today:arf:so first time on forum has Alfie got to go back to vets today dont suppose he"ll mind as he enjoys it does"nt he,glad things seem to be on the up and you"ve caught up on your sleep:thumbup:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Hi guys.
> Not much to say from now on I think.
> toileting almost back to normal, leg still swollen and he still isn't putting weight on the leg. Got to ring vet at lunchtime to update them on his progress, he may have to go back at 5.30pm which was supposed to be his after op check anyway, purely to do something more about the fluid.
> Thank you all for your support over the last horrendously stressful days.
> My back is much better now and I have caught up on my sleep the last two nights, even though the little darling has got me up every night at some stupid o'clock


aw thats good news Rona. Keep up the good work hun, your both doing fab
xx


----------



## crubeenette (Mar 23, 2010)

This is good news  My monster sends each of you a little lick.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

So pleased you're both getting on better 

*hugs*


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good news. Great that you are both feeling a bit better.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Hi guys.
> Not much to say from now on I think.
> toileting almost back to normal, leg still swollen and he still isn't putting weight on the leg. Got to ring vet at lunchtime to update them on his progress, he may have to go back at 5.30pm which was supposed to be his after op check anyway, purely to do something more about the fluid.
> Thank you all for your support over the last horrendously stressful days.
> My back is much better now and I have caught up on my sleep the last two nights, even though the little darling has got me up every night at some stupid o'clock


Did you go back to the vets? 
Sounds like things are on the mend :thumbup:
Lots of healing thoughts being sent you way, slow and steady from here on 

((Hugs)) ((Hugs)) ((Hugs)) ((Hugs)) 
For Alfie


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Did you go back to the vets?
> Sounds like things are on the mend :thumbup:
> Lots of healing thoughts being sent you way, slow and steady from here on
> 
> ...


No didn't go, as he is ok.
Just been in the garden for a wee and poo, so should get a good nights sleep :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: night night & a speedy recovery from now on  x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> No didn't go, as he is ok.
> Just been in the garden for a wee and poo, so should get a good nights sleep :thumbup:


Whenever I see a post from you at this sort of time I think  whey Alfie has been toilet, all must be OK! :laugh:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hoping you guys are ok today.x


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, he was up running around like a two year old this morning :scared:
I will now have to start moaning at him to keep him still 
Looks like it might be a sunny day though, we may go and sit in the garden for a while later


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Not easy keeping a bouncy dog still!!
Enjoy the sun,tis out here too,a welcom change from drizzle and damp.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

rona said:


> Well, he was up running around like a two year old this morning :scared:
> I will now have to start moaning at him to keep him still
> Looks like it might be a sunny day though, we may go and sit in the garden for a while later


Awwww..bless him, that in itself says it all....this op has given him his life back hasn't it, even though he can't do a lot yet,or should i say...shouldn't be doing a lot yet but this is Alfie and a law unto himself lol... the fact that he's is trying is such a good sign bless his heart.I hopehe listens to his mummy and chills out a little.
I have never been so interested in a dogs bowl movements until I came to this forum haha...i hope he continues to toilet ok anyway and your sleep pattern carries on as normal now.

Alfie...a little word sweetheart...I know you've had your operation and are recovering well, but this does not mean that you are rambo and you can do it all...so listen to your mother and slow down a little young man....oh yeah and (((((((BIGSQUISHYHUGS))))))) from me and my pooches.

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Will have to take him off the pain relief if he doesn't settle, though he's been good since first thing.
Dreadful when you feel you have to make your dog feel pain 
The bowel movements are ok now so I won't be reporting on them any more :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck in keeping him calm and still - I think you're going to need it 
Great to hear he is feeling so much better though.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

rona said:


> Will have to take him off the pain relief if he doesn't settle, though he's been good since first thing.
> Dreadful when you feel you have to make your dog feel pain
> The bowel movements are ok now so I won't be reporting on them any more :lol:


That's the problem with pain relief even with us humans isn't it, it does a great job at making you feel better but as a result we do things that we shouldn't really do and it can have a bad efect, I do it myself, take my pills for my back and then go and decorate a bedroom like i did the other week and i'm still suffering for it,It's not intentionally putting him in pain, more like just settling him because if he starts running about and playing too much he'll be in a lot more pain.
Clare xx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Must be lovely for you to see Alfie so much better,tell him not to get to clever and to rest good sign though that he feels like playing cant keep a Goldie down for long:thumbup:


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

Rona,,, had couple days off line, just back checkin up ,,,,
brilliant new's on all fronts then , :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Great to hear he is doing so well now. Hope you manage to convince him he needs to take it easy :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

*WOOHOO*

Just been in the garden and he was putting his foot to the ground a little, limped around for about 30 paces :thumbup:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> *WOOHOO*
> 
> Just been in the garden and he was putting his foot to the ground a little, limped around for about 30 paces :thumbup:


That my cupcake is bloody brilliant. wicked news hun, bet your so proud of Alfie.
More cuddles for him, sending them over right now
xx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Well done Alfie made your mum a very happy lady:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeh, even more good new's

good good good!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

Well done Alfie and mum of coursexxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Havent been online in a day (as I was very naughty mommy and took my 8 day post spay to the mountains....but we kept hings low key and mostly on lead)....
but I have returned to read some brilliant news about Alfie Pain relief is a very tricky issue...but to date I have prefered that my pets feel alittle pain to prevent them doing more long term damage. It may be more psychologically painful after all, to keep a dog who is feeling great, so physically restrained.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: great news, how long is the revcovery period or are all dogs diff? hope he's fit for the summer


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: great news, how long is the revcovery period or are all dogs diff? hope he's fit for the summer


16 weeks minimum before we can do proper walks


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:yikes: sounds alot but it will soon go


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> *WOOHOO*
> 
> Just been in the garden and he was putting his foot to the ground a little, limped around for about 30 paces :thumbup:


Missed on all of today's updates, last day at work before break!! Really good news! Hopefully he will not get too naughty now


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Missed on all of today's updates, last day at work before break!! Really good news! Hopefully he will not get too naughty now


He will  :lol:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Well done Alfie. Never fails to amaze me how the body (human ,dog or otherwise) heals.That time will go so fast Rona,hopefully be nice weather then too!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

BRILLIANT :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

All four feet on the ground today and the swelling has gone


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

one week post op! sounds about right


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

That's great news, hopefully recovery will improve a lot quicker for Alfie now.

It seems you and Alfie have certainly been through it lately.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so pleased for you and Alfie, sounds like the healing process is going well.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

AWWW!!!!! now you really need to be careful


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: x


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

wicked news :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

good news, sounds like he is progressing just right.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just checking on you Alfie sounds as if your doing fine but only a week so take it easy,hope you can read or this post is a waste of time:lol::lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

He's doing brilliant isn't he


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

rona said:


> All four feet on the ground today and the swelling has gone


great news, :thumbup:
they sure put us through it don't they!!!!!
good luck with the next stage.......... :eek6:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so happy to read these updates. Sounds like he is doing really well So 5 more weeks now until you can start tiny walk? (or am I wrong?)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> I'm so happy to read these updates. Sounds like he is doing really well So 5 more weeks now until you can start tiny walk? (or am I wrong?)


That's about the size of it


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> That's about the size of it


Just thnk you are 1/6 of the way through already And you really didn't have the option not to operate. I really think in 15 weeks Alfie will be right as rain and you will be a very happy very relieved owner!!

I can imagine it muct be hard keeping him calm though.

Sending him a big hug from Bella (who no longer has her stitches) xxx


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

well done Alfie, You'vo both done so well. Keep it up xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Its great to hear hes doing so well.Hope you are ok too Rona,and not too tired x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

How was the rest of the day? been thinking from time to time, wonder if alfie is being naughty :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

dodigna said:


> How was the rest of the day? been thinking from time to time, wonder if alfie is being naughty :lol:


Been as good as Golden, he's showing a little boredom now but a cuddle is sorting it out for the mo


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Such an angel!!! A Golden Angel!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

This dog is not in enough pain HeHe :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Morning 
Good to hear Alfie is feeling good :thumbup:
I don't envy you trying to keep him still.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbup:
:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

In Prison









Muddy in his Prison









Getting comfy









Begging for toast


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Good to hear Alfie is feeling well. I dont envy your task of keeping him calm....but every day is one day less before he can start being more active again


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab pictures.
Muddy doesn't look very impressed that he's been sent to prison 
Alfie looks very relaxed.


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

aaahhhhh !! bless em ,,
lovely pics !! leg looks goooood !:thumbup::thumbup:

and i bet he sure got the toast ::::::: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Fab pictures.
> Muddy doesn't look very impressed that he's been sent to prison
> Alfie looks very relaxed.


No Muddy is a bit of a demanding little boy, he can go into huge sulks, but to be fair to him, his life has been turned upside down, and he doesn't know why.
I'm impressed with how well he is handling the situation


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

What a difference in Alfie since last photos lovely to see:thumbup:Must be hard for muddy to understand,do you have to keep them seperated all the time.I always thought Muddy was another Goldie and wondered why the name Muddy now I see why:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

suewhite said:


> What a difference in Alfie since last photos lovely to see:thumbup:Must be hard for muddy to understand,do you have to keep them seperated all the time.I always thought Muddy was another Goldie and wondered why the name Muddy now I see why:thumbup:


It's too risky to have them together, they wind each other up and one false move from Alfie could be a disaster


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He looks much happier


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Alfie does look happier, and his wound is healing really nicely

Poor Muddy doesn't seem too impressed with the arrangement!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw what lovley dogs Rona, you must be very proud, they are gorgeous
xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Awh I love those two..!

Both have those sweet innocent faces as if there is no need for them to be imprisoned too 

Alfie's leg is looking good too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Both have those sweet innocent faces


Yeah right  :lol:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Yeah right  :lol:


yes, they are like: have we been good enough now? Can you let us out, promise will behave mum :lol:

Alfie looks great though, have you had to reduce his pain meds?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

dodigna said:


> yes, they are like: have we been good enough now? Can you let us out, promise will behave mum :lol:
> 
> Alfie looks great though, have you had to reduce his pain meds?


I've nearly run out of Tramadol, he won't get any tomorrow, just his Metacam :scared:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> I've nearly run out of Tramadol, he won't get any tomorrow, just his Metacam :scared:


ouch! I guess it is one way to be sure he will not play silly monkey.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry about all the pics today, but I'm so pleased he looks so happy 
It was sunny today, we went into the garden for a while at lunchtime, so that he could scent the wind. I hope he detected something interesting


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh he is just so gorgeous, I could steal him away!

He really is a very good looking retriever :001_wub:

P.S post all the photos you can, I never ever get sick of Alfie photos (or Muddy ones, for that matter!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Oooh he is just so gorgeous, I could steal him away!
> 
> He really is a very good looking retriever :001_wub:
> 
> P.S post all the photos you can, I never ever get sick of Alfie photos (or Muddy ones, for that matter!)


He's starting to go really grey now


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> He's starting to go really grey now


That's not a bad thing, I think goldies look gorgeous as they age, definitely don't show it as much as others, especially not in personality as you seem to know already 

We all find different things beautiful, Rupert has a pink nose 

By the way, do golden's coats get lighter or darker as they age?? My horse was a palomino (golden in colour) and they get darker with age, he was incredibly pale when younger, they thought he was a cremello as a foal, but he got darker the older he got, I'm curious which way retrievers go now


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> That's not a bad thing, I think goldies look gorgeous as they age, definitely don't show it as much as others, especially not in personality as you seem to know already
> 
> We all find different things beautiful, Rupert has a pink nose
> 
> By the way, do golden's coats get lighter or darker as they age?? My horse was a palomino (golden in colour) and they get darker with age, he was incredibly pale when younger, they thought he was a cremello as a foal, but he got darker the older he got, I'm curious which way retrievers go now


Mine have stayed the same until they have the grey highlights 

Usually a bit lighter in the summer


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Mine have stayed the same until they have the grey highlights
> 
> Usually a bit lighter in the summer


How bad's this, I can't even remember if Rupert is lighter or darker in summer :lol:

Grey highlights are cooooool, you could always try dying him pink like some poodles I've seen if it looks that bad


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> How bad's this, I can't even remember if Rupert is lighter or darker in summer :lol:
> 
> Grey highlights are cooooool, you could always try dying him pink like some poodles I've seen if it looks that bad


Rupert has probably only just settled on his colour, and you have only had one summer with him.
My boy will be like me, grow old gracefully, grey hairs an all


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Rupert has probably only just settled on his colour, and you have only had one summer with him.
> My boy will be like me, grow old gracefully, grey hairs an all


Just like my godmum then 

Though she did accidentally dye Simba(horse)'s tail greeny blue once, and Dad dyed his entire left leg from the hock down that colour too 

Natural is definitely better


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Alfie looks lovely relaxing in the sun shine.



rona said:


> I've nearly run out of Tramadol, he won't get any tomorrow, just his Metacam :scared:


Fingers crossed he's OK tomorrow - at least he shouldn't do any thing stupid.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

the scar looks very good, still nice and neat. We were in Surrey today, not too far.. we got sun and we got hail!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How's Alfie this morning?
Sounds like he's doing well reading the diary


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Fleur said:


> How's Alfie this morning?
> Sounds like he's doing well reading the diary


Grrr
Had a little sprint in the garden this morning and then came in bouncing around.
I think the next few weeks are going to be harder than the first week 
But at least I can smile again


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Grrr
> Had a little sprint in the garden this morning and then came in bouncing around.
> I think the next few weeks are going to be harder than the first week
> But at least I can smile again


I think you're right. 
It's going to be difficult to stop him being his bouncy self.
Must be such a good feeling to seee him happy though.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Grrr
> Had a little sprint in the garden this morning and then came in bouncing around.
> I think the next few weeks are going to be harder than the first week
> But at least I can smile again


Alfie sounds like such a character  Glad he is feeling better and you know you have a hard task at hand keeping him relatively still, so I won't say it!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry but why is he being allowed to sprint in the garden? When Nessie had her op she was not allowed off lead _at all_ for weeks. We just had tiny walks around the garden so she could do her business.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Sorry but why is he being allowed to sprint in the garden? When Nessie had her op she was not allowed off lead _at all_ for weeks. We just had tiny walks around the garden so she could do her business.


I know, I am going to have to get a head collar, to keep him under control. 
My garden is very small luckily


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

rona said:


> I know, I am going to have to get a head collar, to keep him under control.


Good idea. Nessie was kept in a pen:








at all other times too. The vet said she has recovered so well because we were so careful not to allow her to run at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Good idea. Nessie was kept in a pen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am trying I can assure you, he went out for a wee and wanted to hurry in for his breakfast.
I don't know which would be worse, him pulling on the lead and putting pressure on the leg or doing approx 15 paces at a slightly faster pace than is recommended


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Could you have some treats with you everytime he's on lead? That will hopefully stop him pulling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Could you have some treats with you everytime he's on lead? That will hopefully stop him pulling.


Be ok when we do start walking a little, but I think it will put him off what he is out there to do, and make him stay on his leg longer than is necessary


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> I am trying I can assure you, he went out for a wee and wanted to hurry in for his breakfast.
> I don't know which would be worse, him pulling on the lead and putting pressure on the leg or doing approx 15 paces at a slightly faster pace than is recommended


Didn't you say he has to skip some of his medication today as you are running low anyway, so its not like he is doped up on drugs and wouldn't feel his leg being sore, is it? If he had a little trot back inside I bet he was aware of his leg still, if we get an injury even when its completely better we still end up being quite wary of it for some time after don't we?

I have to say, Roo would *not* go to the toilet at all on lead. He will pee if he is incredibly desperate, but in general he wont even mark on lead, this is why toilet training was difficult because he had to be offlead and then got distracted, but he will never go to the loo on lead and wouldn't after neutering, so the vet said as the fenced in part was small, just sod it and watch him go and get him straight back in (he was meant to be onlead for everything for 10 days and no walks etc)

If you actually go down the route of a headcollar, I have a canny collar in golden retriever size which is sat here doing nothing if you wanted to try it. That was the only thing that ever worked when Roo would lunge for a cat/bird etc.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah I get what you mean. Its hard keeping such an active dog still, but it will be worth whatever you have to do, in the long run.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> If he had a little trot back inside I bet he was aware of his leg still, if we get an injury even when its completely better we still end up being quite wary of it for some time after don't we?


I don't think dogs are aware. Well Bullmastifs aren't anyway. Nessie would have ran about from day one if I'd allowed it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I don't think dogs are aware. Well Bullmastifs aren't anyway. Nessie would have ran about from day one if I'd allowed it.


Yikes 

Obviously different, but when my boy had been neutered he did no toilet from the Sunday - Wednesday and just wouldn't do anything more than an incredibly slow walk for 6 days, probably my boy being a funny bugger


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Didn't you say he has to skip some of his medication today as you are running low anyway, so its not like he is doped up on drugs and wouldn't feel his leg being sore, is it? If he had a little trot back inside I bet he was aware of his leg still, if we get an injury even when its completely better we still end up being quite wary of it for some time after don't we?
> 
> I have to say, Roo would *not* go to the toilet at all on lead. He will pee if he is incredibly desperate, but in general he wont even mark on lead, this is why toilet training was difficult because he had to be offlead and then got distracted, but he will never go to the loo on lead and wouldn't after neutering, so the vet said as the fenced in part was small, just sod it and watch him go and get him straight back in (he was meant to be onlead for everything for 10 days and no walks etc)
> 
> If you actually go down the route of a headcollar, I have a canny collar in golden retriever size which is sat here doing nothing if you wanted to try it. That was the only thing that ever worked when Roo would lunge for a cat/bird etc.


But with this operation the leg will feel ok long before it actually has healed, that's why it will be so hard to keep him still 
Thanks for the offer


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> But with this operation the leg will feel ok long before it actually has healed, that's why it will be so hard to keep him still
> Thanks for the offer


There's me hoping he'll have at least a week or so before he goes thinking its OK 

Hopefully he'll get into the swing of things soon with the being more chilled out even about food, finger's crossed he will anyway..!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know about cruciate recovery, does the leg need to be free and in a certain position? Can they sort of strap it in a way, like a sling on a broken arm so that he cannot put his foot down so to speak? Say when he needs to go out. Dunno, might panic him I guess... Ah, when I don't put the balance harness on Ray and I take him out for a quick toilet call I use a normal collar and lead, but a 6 foot lead and I pass the length of it in front of his chest so I end up with 3 straps in my hand and that keeps him in check and from pulling. 

The real work starts now Rona


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

dodigna said:


> I don't know about cruciate recovery, does the leg need to be free and in a certain position? Can they sort of strap it in a way, like a sling on a broken arm so that he cannot put his foot down so to speak? Say when he needs to go out. Dunno, might panic him I guess... Ah, when I don't put the balance harness on Ray and I take him out for a quick toilet call I use a normal collar and lead, but a 6 foot lead and I pass the length of it in front of his chest so I end up with 3 straps in my hand and that keeps him in check and from pulling.
> 
> The real work starts now Rona


My main problem with Alf is the more you interfere with him, the less likely he is to toilet, and obviously the quicker he does that, the less time he spends on his leg, but as soon as he is finished, he rushes to get inside, no time to readjust leads etc.
He does move the leg into different positions when he is laying down, to whichever is most comfortable at the time.
A bit of a chat with the vet about all this on Tuesday I think 
Trouble is, all dogs behave differently, so unless someone has had the exact same problem, it would be difficult for anyone to advise. 
He is handling this (so far) much better than I thought he would 
He is even letting me help him over the step by lifting him by his tail 
That sounds worse than it is


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You tail lifter you :lol: Glad he's alot brighter but think your gona have your work cut out for a while


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Your vet knows Alfie well so you are right, he is the best person to advice. 
And yes, lifting a golden retriever by his tail does sound bad :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Really worried again now :crying:

The swelling on the joint has gone down and the joint seems unstable.
Is this normal?
Some one HELP


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't have a clue Rona, hope everything is ok though.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Really worried again now :crying:
> 
> The swelling on the joint has gone down and the joint seems unstable.
> Is this normal?
> Some one HELP


Their will be a little instability if the swelling has reduced...the swelling is the bodies natural splint.
As long as the lower hind leg isnt "swinging in the wind" then try not to panic.
Keep a light fabric lead all the time then its something to grab if he decides to have a mad dash, keep hold of said lead in the garden so he cant take off back to the house and try to rest him as much as u cn.
It may even be a question of check with the vet and reduce the pain killers if he is feeling too well.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

What do you mean by it seems unstable?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

gesic said:


> Their will be a little instability if the swelling has reduced...the swelling is the bodies natural splint.
> As long as the lower hind leg isnt "swinging in the wind" then try not to panic.
> Keep a light fabric lead all the time then its something to grab if he decides to have a mad dash, keep hold of said lead in the garden so he cant take off back to the house and try to rest him as much as u cn.
> It may even be a question of check with the vet and reduce the pain killers if he is feeling too well.


He is walking on it a little better, but it looks awfully like it did just before he had the op 



luvmydogs said:


> What do you mean by it seems unstable?


The actual joint is moving oddly when he walks


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no hope its nothing serious  x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I hope it's nothing and some one can come to reassure you soon. I am no help, just moral support. Try not to panic. Make a little video with the phone some one that has gone through it might understand better and be able to advice you more accurately seeing for themselves.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

dodigna said:


> I hope it's nothing and some one can come to reassure you soon. I am no help, just moral support. Try not to panic. Make a little video with the phone some one that has gone through it might understand better and be able to advice you more accurately seeing for themselves.


My phone doesn't even take pictures


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

A neighbour's?  Just a little digital camera, mostly have a video feature.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

OH no. I'm so sorry to read this. I hope it's nothing. Could you just the vets a ring (if i remember your appt is on Tue) so at least you cant have peace of mind if she says this is normal?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh no - that sounds worrying 
Fingers crossed it's as Gesic says and it's just seems that way because the swelling is going down.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

All you can do is try to keep him still and see what the vet says on Tues. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear you are a little concerned Rona.Fingers crossed all is well.
Alfie dont start playing up now,youve done sooo well!!!


----------



## jabriju (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry to read that you are concerened about the stability of Alfies joint. Hope all is ok. It is tough waiting until the vets re-open after Easter.

Glad that Alfie has managed to wee & poo. Trying to keep dogs from doing too much is difficult. Our springer can be manic at times and doesn't rest when she should.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh no I hope he' ok rona....was hoping he was over the worst....how's he doing today? Come on Alfie...(((((HUGS)))) you can do it hunni....think of all the walkies you'll be getting soonxxxxx


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

How are you and Alfie doing today Rona.....Any better sweetie
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure really, will have to wait for vet tomorrow.
Gesic has kindly calmed me down a little though 
Oh has gone out for the day with Muddy, so that Alfie doesn't keep getting disturbed, because he keeps getting up to see what they are doing, incase it involves food


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Bless you, you're doing everything you can for Alfie. Now if only he would show some gratitude and keep still!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Not sure really, will have to wait for vet tomorrow.
> Gesic has kindly calmed me down a little though
> Oh has gone out for the day with Muddy, so that Alfie doesn't keep getting disturbed, because he keeps getting up to see what they are doing, incase it involves food


I hope Muddy and your OH have a great day out and Muddy comes home tired out 
Glad you're feeling a little calmer today, you and Alfie can chill out together 
At least he's got his appetite


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I hope Muddy and your OH have a great day out and Muddy comes home tired out
> Glad you're feeling a little calmer today, you and Alfie can chill out together
> At least he's got his appetite


It's become his obsession, he has nothing else 
I'm splitting his food into 4 meals, to let him have 4 highlights in his day.
God knows how he is going to be when we go back to 2 meals :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Try not to worry to much Rona easy for me to say but what Gesic said makes sense.I think with what Alfie has had done you must get set backs it"s two steps forward half a step back only 9 days,everything crossed for tomorrow at the vets.Glad Muddy"s gone out with his dad will do him good also you and Alfie can have a rest. Suexxx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Sending hugs... I am glad you are little more reassured today. There will be little panics and jolts of joy here and there in the weeks to come. You try your best to keep him as calm as possible, but I am sure everybody goes through the same as you are.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I know when Nelson had a bad back and couldnt walk much food became even more important to him!

SOunds better that it did last night about Alfie. I will be waiting to hear what the vet says tomorrow...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How's Alfie been today?
Not to bored I hope and keeping out of mischief.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just off to workbut called into to say good luck Rona and Alfie at the vets today hope all goes well:thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hope all goes well at the vet Rona....you behave Alfie!! xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

waiting for an update from the vets


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Vet isn't until 5.40 pm


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh nightmare....it's awful when you hve to wait all day for an appointment isn't it.....Hope he's feeling more comfortable today at least, have a busy day but will be back later to see what the vet says....take care xx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Is he no better today?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Is he no better today?


It's really hard to tell, when he is standing still, he is putting his foot flat sometimes now, but when he moves it doesn't look good.
It's so hard for me to assess properly because I'm always too close on the other end of the lead.
I think some of the movement is coming from his hip because of the way his is trying to protect the leg


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw hun keep positive.
Is it back to the vets today hun.
I remember when D had his leg op, he stood ok, but walked funny for weeks, at first walking he would clip the claws on that leg, like he didnt want to bend his knee too much, all sorts went through my mind.
I know Alfie's op is much worse than D's but you get what i mean, after surgery they can walk kinda strange almost compensating for it, hope that makes sense hunny.
I kow nothing of the TPLO thingy Alfie had, is a serious op, just trying to keep up uplifted hun
xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Will keep hoping everything goes OK at the vets later.

I suppose the majority of that joint/ligament will be pretty unstable for quite some time, hopefully it just looks a bit weird but is actually meant to be like that...


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

rona said:


> Vet isn't until 5.40 pm


hi, you may already left , but luck and all the best at the 'vetman'.....:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Stitches are out :thumbup:
Vet watched him walk from the car and seemed astounded at how well he was walking and that when he stands still he has his foot flat on the floor.
She couldn't reassure me about his joint, though she said it seems good, and was also surprised that nearly all the swelling has gone 
We have another appointment for one months time, when she thinks she will be able to assess it more, and discuss his build up to fitness 

He got so excited, I had to hold his jowls to stop him pulling me at full speed into the vets surgery 
I definitely need a head collar before we go again :lol:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats great news.

I bet thats a weight off your shoulders.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah thats so good to hear he's doing so well.Well done Alfie,and well done to you Rona xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Thats great news.
> 
> I bet thats a weight off your shoulders.


It is.
She did say that he looks as if he need tranquilizers :lol:


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

brilliant !!!!!! stayed on for your catch up!! :thumbup::thumbup:
''' pulled into a vet !!!! i wish.....
sound's good eh, ''all that worry'' onward and upward!!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Stitches are out :thumbup:
> Vet watched him walk from the car and seemed astounded at how well he was walking and that when he stands still he has his foot flat on the floor.
> She couldn't reassure me about his joint, though she said it seems good, and was also surprised that nearly all the swelling has gone
> We have another appointment for one months time, when she thinks she will be able to access it more, and discuss his build up to fitness
> ...


Bless him, that's brilliant the vet sounds really pleased with him 

Offer still stands if you want our canny collar, its size 5 which is 17-19inches and is worn higher than a normal collar, Roo's neck is about 19.5 inches at the minute where his normal collar goes but the canny can go on its middle hole easy enough still.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: great news, was a bit worried there, so pleased for you all


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Bless him, that's brilliant the vet sounds really pleased with him
> 
> Offer still stands if you want our canny collar, its size 5 which is 17-19inches and is worn higher than a normal collar, Roo's neck is about 19.5 inches at the minute where his normal collar goes but the canny can go on its middle hole easy enough still.


Thanks for the offer very kind of you, but my friend who has been running us to the vet, has a halti I can use. Hopefully, I won't have to use it much


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

wicked update, im so pleased, onwards and upwards from now
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

great news rona hopefully all good from here onwards:thumbup:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Really good news at the vets, now he needs some serious restraining in order :lol:


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

Fantastic news. Keep it up Alfie.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

:thumbup: So glad Alfie got a good report. You really must be relieved


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Thanks for the offer very kind of you, but my friend who has been running us to the vet, has a halti I can use. Hopefully, I won't have to use it much


That's brillant, a useful tool to have on hand in case you need it


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Well done Alfie and Rona good news that alls going well:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update.
Sounds like Alfie is doing brilliantly 
Well done you :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Great news well done to both of you


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Very pleased to hear that Alfie is doing much better. :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for the Day 12 update.
I'll keep posting here so I don't interupt the diary 

Sounds like Alfie is feeling a lot better - silly pupster trying to chase his tail 

Good to hear the wound is healing well.

How are you doing? No more back problems I hope.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Back seems fine now thanks, just going off my head with boredom.
Probably a couple more days and he will have to get used to me going out for short periods


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Back seems fine now thanks, just going off my head with boredom.
> Probably a couple more days and he will have to get used to me going out for short periods


Don't feel bad when you start going out for short periods...because with Bella I was with her 24/7 for too long after her spay and we are still struggling with her not being distressed when I'm not right with her.

Gald to hear Alfie is doing ok...patience now until you can be out and about again...you're doing great and each day is one day closer to being able to go on tiny walks!:thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I was thinking today you must be getting very restless 
I hope you feel confident to leave him for short periods, I'll be worried that you'll be going stir crazy :scared:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Perfect patient today and the tail still wags :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: well done Alfi keep it up soon be better


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just got back form a few days away - so thought I'd check in on my favorite Goldie.
Sounds like things are going really well.
I was really pleased to read the daily updates and find he was doing so well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Only going to update once a week now, nothing much to say, he's being a good boy and improving slowly :thumbup:
Hope you enjoyed your break


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Good to hear he is being a good boy and not giving you any heart aches. Such an angel!!! He must have really enjoyed the sun in these last couple of days.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Only going to update once a week now, nothing much to say, he's being a good boy and improving slowly :thumbup:
> Hope you enjoyed your break


I'll look out for my weekly updates - I'm off to bed now, bloody knackered 4 days camping in the New Forest.
It was freezing at night  But beautiful during the day, so worth it :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad he's doing well :thumbup: its just a shame everything takes time but everything comes to those who wait


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Rona, just checking in, How are you and Alfie doing now
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

sketch said:


> Hey Rona, just checking in, How are you and Alfie doing now
> xx


Hiya, not so good really 
Alfie has now gone into depression, not his usual smiley self 
I'm also still worried about the stability of his joint, but it's no good going to the vet until his next check because she said last time that she will not manipulate the joint to check it until then. So it's a waiting game


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear Alfie is feeling down.
It must be hard to see him like this, especially as he has no idea why he can't get up to his usual fun and mischief.

Remenber each day is a day closer to recovery


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Hiya, not so good really
> Alfie has now gone into depression, not his usual smiley self
> I'm also still worried about the stability of his joint, but it's no good going to the vet until his next check because she said last time that she will not manipulate the joint to check it until then. So it's a waiting game


Aw bless you both.
I dont know what to suggest re Alfie's depression sweetie.
Its hard getting him into the car for a little road trip and things isnt it.
Ill get me thinking cap on, see what i can think of to cheer you both up
xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hopefully the waiting game wont take too long.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

rona said:


> Hiya, not so good really
> Alfie has now gone into depression, not his usual smiley self
> I'm also still worried about the stability of his joint, but it's no good going to the vet until his next check because she said last time that she will not manipulate the joint to check it until then. So it's a waiting game


sorry to hear alfie isnt feeling good today  ...must make you feel pretty down too having to see him like that...


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to read this Rona. I can't say I'm too shocked...but hopefully once he can get out a little bit he should snap out of it The next check at the vets is in about 2-3 weeks isn't it? hopefully she'll say the joint is ok, and from the on it should all get better


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

katiefranke said:


> sorry to hear alfie isnt feeling good today  ...must make you feel pretty down too having to see him like that...


It certainly does, a right miserable cow at the moment :lol:



Nellybelly said:


> I'm sorry to read this Rona. I can't say I'm too shocked...but hopefully once he can get out a little bit he should snap out of it The next check at the vets is in about 2-3 weeks isn't it? hopefully she'll say the joint is ok, and from the on it should all get better


Next vet trip May 3rd. If I could only give him pigs ears or bones it wouldn't be so bad, but he gets an upset tum with both.
He killed a toy this morning, but it only kept him amused for 10 minutes


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry poor Alfies feeling down it"s such a change for him to his old life style,they just dont understand,I really feel for both of you.Only an idea but could he not have something he can eat in a kong or would that mean he would try bouncing it to get the food out one of mine will sit with one working on it for hours


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

katiefranke said:


> sorry to hear alfie isnt feeling good today  ...must make you feel pretty down too having to see him like that...





suewhite said:


> Sorry poor Alfies feeling down it"s such a change for him to his old life style,they just dont understand,I really feel for both of you.Only an idea but could he not have something he can eat in a kong or would that mean he would try bouncing it to get the food out one of mine will sit with one working on it for hours


Ok, suggestions of non fattening things to put in a kong.
He has already put on a wee bit of weight and I've got to make sure it doesn't go up much more


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Ok, suggestions of non fattening things to put in a kong.
> He has already put on a wee bit of weight and I've got to make sure it doesn't go up much more


Does"nt Alfie have Chappie what about putting some of that in pretty sticky so he would have to work at it to get it out you would have to put it in a plastic bag with the corner cut off to get it in the Kong I would think(like icing a cake not that I do)will try and think of some more non fattening things to put in but not sure what Alfie can eat


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Does"nt Alfie have Chappie what about putting some of that in pretty sticky so he would have to work at it to get it out you would have to put it in a plastic bag with the corner cut off to get it in the Kong I would think(like icing a cake not that I do)will try and think of some more non fattening things to put in but not sure what Alfie can eat


He does, but I know this little boy 
If he has his food in a kong, he will then keep pestering for his dinner 
Jumping around on his leg 
I know I'm being negative about everything at the mo, so just ignore me


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I am sorry, things are on the miserable side at the moment.
How about a little smear of marmite in the kong, the smell goes a long way, or perhaps freezing it to make it more hard to get through it. I use peanut butter (smooth), not sure it would be too rich for Alfie though. Does he like nylabone?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Low fat natural yoghurt?

Rupert gets that in his sometimes, I put a couple biscuity things in the end to block it up, then put some natural yoghurt in, odd chunk of interesting things like peanut butter or ham or hotdog or something and just top it up with natural yoghurt and freeze. The low fat stuff is really low too, hence why Rupert gets it..!

Takes him the longest to get through that one as well  Otherwise he gets Fish4Dogs salmon mouse I don't think that is bad fat wise but not sure where you could get it from, think mine was online...If you thought that looked any good I have about 40 sachets sat in the pantry :laugh:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont think your being negative I did wonder about the Kong when I posted it as would hate him to damage his leg trouble is with dogs it"s walk eat sleep play thats there whole life as far as Alfie is concerned he"s better and now boredom is setting in (for both of you I should think)


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Low fat natural yoghurt?
> 
> Rupert gets that in his sometimes, I put a couple biscuity things in the end to block it up, then put some natural yoghurt in, odd chunk of interesting things like peanut butter or ham or hotdog or something and just top it up with natural yoghurt and freeze. The low fat stuff is really low too, hence why Rupert gets it..!
> 
> Takes him the longest to get through that one as well  Otherwise he gets Fish4Dogs salmon mouse I don't think that is bad fat wise but not sure where you could get it from, think mine was online...If you thought that looked any good I have about 40 sachets sat in the pantry :laugh:


The yoghurt sounds a good idea, will give orders to the OH to pick some up on his way home


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

hhmm, how about splitting up just a small amount of his chappie from his main meal allowance and popping that in a kong maybe with some yoghurt or something similar - and then freeze...?

This then means you can still give him his dinner later?


----------



## Bingette (Apr 12, 2010)

You could try grated Carrot and apple ... probably not as appealing as all the good stuff though. Dylan loves them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

The scar looks good now and the hair is growing









Not sure about the way he is standing at the moment though.
He's starting to look old and his coat is a mess


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh that sweet little face :001_wub:

Scar looks brilliant and its great his fur is growing back already!

I wonder if his leg just aches? Its probably throbbed and the actual part which was operated on was really painful, but perhaps his whole leg just aches now as everything readjusts and goes into place.

I know you can't, but try not to worry too much! He probably looks a little old because he's a bit bored, then they spend a lot of time asleep and then being sleepy makes them look even more tired and then they can look older than they are 

He is a gorgeous boy, I've not seen many photos of him except these, but he is a very cute golden and he is a VERY, very lucky boy to have you!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

What a difference from the last photo looks as if its healing lovely,one of my friends has 2 goldies one had the same op as Alfie I did"nt think the op had worked because his leg was at a funny angle at times in the early days but now he trots along with the rest of the dogs he was 10 years when he had his done think he had a few sessions of hydro after a few months.I dont think Alfie looks old just a bit peed off who can blame him


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

suewhite said:


> What a difference from the last photo looks as if its healing lovely,one of my friends has 2 goldies one had the same op as Alfie I did"nt think the op had worked because his leg was at a funny angle at times in the early days but now he trots along with the rest of the dogs he was 10 years when he had his done think he had a few sessions of hydro after a few months.I dont think Alfie looks old just a bit peed off who can blame him


You really have done a lot to put my mind at rest by this post.
Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> You really have done a lot to put my mind at rest by this post.
> Thank you so much :thumbup:


Rona I will be seeing her over the weekend so will get as much info as I can about the early days when Sam had his op


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Rona I will be seeing her over the weekend so will get as much info as I can about the early days when Sam had his op


Thank you 
It's only the movement of the joint that is worrying me, he is limping less and less every day, Just a bit of an odd action at the mo


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Not sure about the way he is standing at the moment though.
> He's starting to look old and his coat is a mess


The scar looks great & so does he :thumbup:

If you find out why he stands like that let me know cos Banjo keeps doing that with his back legs but both point outwards, not all the time but hes been doing alot recently


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Thank you
> It's only the movement of the joint that is worrying me, he is limping less and less every day, Just a bit of an odd action at the mo


When you say an odd action do you mean the leg is going outwards a bit instead of straight?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

His leg is looking fantastic - it's amazing how quickly wounds heal.

I think he looks gorgeous :001_wub:
He's allowed a bad hair day - mine is always a mess if I've been poorly as well


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

poor boy does look a little miserable...but the wound does look like it is healing very well


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for the diary update.

Sounds like Alfie is making a steady physical recovery.

Could you completely pad out the back seat of your car ie with old duvets etc and get the OH to help you lift him in and take him for a drive to lift his spirits - maybe get OH to drive and you sit in the back to keep an eye on Alfie.

Someone I know loves to read, but her young Lab would pester her for attention when she was doing this, so she now reads out loud and he just lies at her feet enjoying the sound of her voice - this could work for Alfie.

Have you manged to get any low fat yoghurt yet? If so did that keep him busy for a while?

What about a meaty bone - Zipper and Lilly take ages to eat one (they only have little ones relevent to their size)

Sorry just read this back and it sounds like an interrigation - sorry


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Thx for the diary update.
> 
> Sounds like Alfie is making a steady physical recovery.
> 
> ...


OH can't drive at the mo, because of his cut hand, I don't think it's worth the risk with Alfs leg at the mo anyway, if he sees a cat he will just flip, especially as he is so pent up.
I went out this morning and forgot to get the yoghurt 
Did get him a couple of small bones though.
He's had one today, will see how his tummy is with that. I'll probably be doing trips to the garden tonight 
Had yet another trouble this morning with Muddy, a trip to the vets 
Nothing serious, but had to be seen


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> OH can't drive at the mo, because of his cut hand, I don't think it's worth the risk with Alfs leg at the mo anyway, if he sees a cat he will just flip, especially as he is so pent up.
> I went out this morning and forgot to get the yoghurt
> Did get him a couple of small bones though.
> He's had one today, will see how his tummy is with that. I'll probably be doing trips to the garden tonight
> ...


Sorry OH's hand slipped my mind for a moment - hope that it heals fast and it's not causing him to much discomfort.
If only you were closer I'd drop some yogurt in 
Hope Muddy is OK, and he's getting a bone to 
Just remember 3 weeks passed already :thumbup: You'll be out on short walks in no time.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hows Alfie Rona did"nt hear yesterday suppose you were busy in the sick bay


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Hows Alfie Rona did"nt hear yesterday suppose you were busy in the sick bay


There really isn't much change from day to day now, so updates will probably be a week apart now unless something happens.
His joint does seem a bit more normal shape but is still unstable, though I think it may be getting slightly better.
So difficult to tell because I see him all the time and am looking for the worst 
Thank you for asking


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Reading about Alfie in your on thread on him,i know how you feel when you say you feel mean on not allowing them some fun when they are restricted to excersice.
I felt just as you are when my girl wanted to run on slightly with the others but due to her HD she couldnt and i would call her back to my side and she would look at me as if to say what have i done wrong....why cant i go with them,i felt terribly mean too,if only they could understand why.

Im pleased Alfie is improving for you both.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I must say we were really lucky with my Nelson. hen he had back problems he would choose not to do more than the vets instructions stated anyway, so at least we didn't feel like we had to keeop him still when he wanted to do more. It must eb so hard, but you're doing a great job Rona!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Rona, what a saint! Are you nursing the whole family? You do need serious treating yourself. Hope OH and Muddy get better soon. I know you are probably counting the minutes to your next vet check-up to be sure all is healing correctly, but you need to try and give the working mind a break. Alfie is getting the best care any dog going through the same injury could possibly have had, ever! 

How is he in spirit, beside bored out of his golden mind? Poor love! So many dogs injured or ill out there at the moment


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Rona, what a saint! Are you nursing the whole family? You do need serious treating yourself. Hope OH and Muddy get better soon. I know you are probably counting the minutes to your next vet check-up to be sure all is healing correctly, but you need to try and give the working mind a break. Alfie is getting the best care any dog going through the same injury could possibly have had, ever!
> 
> How is he in spirit, beside bored out of his golden mind? Poor love! So many dogs injured or ill out there at the moment


He's quite bright at the moment, loads of local cats on the move to keep his interest :scared:
Had a bumble bee in the house this morning and he went silly, they really freak him out, don't think he's done any damage though, PHEW!!!!!
I'm walking Muddy at the mo, while OH sits with Alf, it's nice to get out with a dog, even if he has to wear a Halti because he is just too powerful for me if he did decide to go


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> He's quite bright at the moment, loads of local cats on the move to keep his interest :scared:
> Had a bumble bee in the house this morning and he went silly, they really freak him out, don't think he's done any damage though, PHEW!!!!!
> I'm walking Muddy at the mo, while OH sits with Alf, it's nice to get out with a dog, even if he has to wear a Halti because he is just too powerful for me if he did decide to go


:thumbup: sounds good, bet Muddy is really pleased to be out still too!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> He's quite bright at the moment, loads of local cats on the move to keep his interest :scared:
> Had a bumble bee in the house this morning and he went silly, they really freak him out, don't think he's done any damage though, PHEW!!!!!
> I'm walking Muddy at the mo, while OH sits with Alf, it's nice to get out with a dog, even if he has to wear a Halti because he is just too powerful for me if he did decide to go


Glad he is in good spirit and I think it is very healthy for you to go out get some air with Muddy, get some of the "dog walking needs" quenched so to speak! Less pressure on Alf to get healed. I know I would go insane if I didn't get my walks with ray and would have to go looking else where for some one to let me walk their dogs :lol:
Bumble naught bee! Ray also seem scared of them, but in all fairness I have not found a dog who wasn't and in any case not something you would hope they'd wanna chase!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Alfie has just had his first trip into the garden without a limp :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Still walking odd but no limp


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: brilliant news


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The perfect piece of news to start my day.
:thumbup: Just Brilliant :thumbup:
Off to work now - I'll check in later to see how he's got on today.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

That's great news, so pleased for you and Alfie :thumbup:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> Alfie has just had his first trip into the garden without a limp :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Still walking odd but no limp


That's really great news Rona. So good to hear


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Rona 

been a while sine been on here, I remember seeing your post back at start of year. Glad alfie seems to be on men, thats great news :thumbup:

Donna x


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

donnas1977 said:


> Hi Rona
> 
> been a while sine been on here, I remember seeing your post back at start of year. Glad alfie seems to be on men, thats great news :thumbup:
> 
> Donna x


Thank you.
How is your dog now?


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

aw she is getting there thanks for asking, still on metacalm, cosequin and tramadol. certainly for next 3 months anyway,looks like its going to be along process for her but her walking has improved loads


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

donnas1977 said:


> aw she is getting there thanks for asking, still on metacalm, cosequin and tramadol. certainly for next 3 months anyway,looks like its going to be along process for her but her walking has improved loads


Sounds the same as my time scale. Wasn't it a front leg with yours?


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah her front leg. she was at vets tonight for check and he said can still feel pain in her leg although shes not reacting just as bad now when we touch it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

That's good, fingers crossed, don't hurry it, you don't want to go back to square one


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Glad things are on track with Alfie. How is everything else? 

Gone for my 3rd monthly cartrophen today, I really noticed a further improvement this last month, but today some idiot was making him jump and I heard this big yelp  Some people!! However many times I ask them not to encourage him to jump and they still do, they are worse then kids. My worse fear as that he ends up doing his ligament, vet said it is not unlikely 
Every time he slips I panic til he gets up, I am so neurotic


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Glad things are on track with Alfie. How is everything else?
> 
> Gone for my 3rd monthly cartrophen today, I really noticed a further improvement this last month, but today some idiot was making him jump and I heard this big yelp  Some people!! However many times I ask them not to encourage him to jump and they still do, they are worse then kids. My worse fear as that he ends up doing his ligament, vet said it is not unlikely
> Every time he slips I panic til he gets up, I am so neurotic


I know that feeling well.
I just don't know why everyone knows better than our dogs owner 
Does he seem ok now?


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, I noticed a slight limp. He must have landed too hard on his legs; he does have a new lease of life so he is overdoing it, I need to apply the breaks all the time; when out he runs around like a lunatic so I need to do some "walk close" instead. We are learning to stop chasing toys at the moment, so throw wait go look for it and fetch to avoid too much pressure on the joints when he makes sudden stops. Going well xcept the fetch back 'cause he knows no throws is coming after he drops it so he is getting very reluctant to give me back the rope :lol:

Must look into ways of preventing cruciate injuries, maybe start a thread. That would be one thing i could not cope with! I have no garden and one flight of stairs to get in and cannot lift him  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Yes, I noticed a slight limp. He must have landed too hard on his legs; he does have a new lease of life so he is overdoing it, I need to apply the breaks all the time; when out he runs around like a lunatic so I need to do some "walk close" instead. We are learning to stop chasing toys at the moment, so throw wait go look for it and fetch to avoid too much pressure on the joints when he makes sudden stops. Going well xcept the fetch back 'cause he knows no throws is coming after he drops it so he is getting very reluctant to give me back the rope :lol:
> 
> Must look into ways of preventing cruciate injuries, maybe start a thread. That would be one thing i could not cope with! I have no garden and one flight of stairs to get in and cannot lift him  :lol:


There is no way to prevent them, even just twisting awkward at home could make it go if there is a weakness, 
You would cope if it happened, you would have to get one of those doggy pushchairs to get him up and down stairs :lol:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep, I can see Ray into that :lol: :lol: He doesn't even like being picked up, lol!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Just had to rush Alfie to the vets, he had blood coming out his bottom, I wouldn't have panicked so much, but he wouldn't settle, and I was worried about his leg.
Vet couldn't find anything except blood but has given him a steroid and antibiotic injection along with antibiotic tablets. 
He seems more settled now

WHEN IS THIS EVER GOING TO END :crying::crying:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Just had to rush Alfie to the vets, he had blood coming out his bottom, I wouldn't have panicked so much, but he wouldn't settle, and I was worried about his leg.
> Vet couldn't find anything except blood but has given him a steroid and antibiotic injection along with antibiotic tablets.
> He seems more settled now
> 
> WHEN IS THIS EVER GOING TO END :crying::crying:


*HUGS* *HUGS* *HUGS* *HUGS* *HUGS* *HUGS*

hopefully its just something small like a burst little vessel, its amazing how much tiny vessels can bleed! Rushed Roo to the vets last year with blood pouring out of his nose and it turned out just to be a blood vessel, at least the vet has given him some stuff and he's home. He's a healthy boy he can get through these things for you xx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh poor Alfie. Hope you are okay too?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh Rona :crying:
Another fright :scared:
I really hope he settles and doesn't do himself any harm.
What did the vet say? Is it just an infecrtion that's caused the bleeding?

Sending you and Alfie lots of hugs

((Hug)) ((Hug)) ((Hug)) ((Hug))


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Oh Rona :crying:
> Another fright :scared:
> I really hope he settles and doesn't do himself any harm.
> What did the vet say? Is it just an infecrtion that's caused the bleeding?
> ...


He doesn't know, he seemed to think that the type of blood (fresh and no mucus) indicated a foreign body. No way, I or OH are with him 24/7 and he is house and garden bound. 
He has been slightly constipated, but only slightly 
Does worry me that it could be the metacam


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG scarey  hope its a one off x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> He doesn't know, he seemed to think that the type of blood (fresh and no mucus) indicated a foreign body. No way, I or OH are with him 24/7 and he is house and garden bound.
> He has been slightly constipated, but only slightly
> Does worry me that it could be the metacam


It could be a small blood vessel, as Tinsley says, that can look a lot worse than it is.
A blood vessel could of burst if he was straining a bit.

I don't know anything about Metacame, is this a possible side effect?


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Rona, this is really the last thing you needed. Hopefully it's a one off and it doesn't really matter if we never know exactly what caused it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Fleur said:


> It could be a small blood vessel, as Tinsley says, that can look a lot worse than it is.
> A blood vessel could of burst if he was straining a bit.
> 
> I don't know anything about Metacame, is this a possible side effect?


Metacam usually affects the kidneys but can cause other things, I don't really think it is, if it was his urine, I would be really suspicious.
He is quite settled now, just the odd loud fart


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bless him, least he seems like he's OK in himself


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Metacam usually affects the kidneys but can cause other things, I don't really think it is, if it was this urine, I would be really suspicious.
> He is quite settled now, just the odd loud fart


Sounds like he's back to normal then :lol:

As NellyBelly says - as long as he's OK that's the main thing.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

What a freight, burst vessel makes sense if he has been constipated, the lack of exercise could bring that on perhaps? I add olive oil to ray's meals and it keeps everything going nicely, but whenever he has a bad "anything" from runny nose, eye, bad belly, I have a pot of manuka honey (given away from meals) in the fridge and it is a good natural antiseptic a bit of live yoghurt to compensate in his food has so far kept things sorted out in all departments 

Hope that is the end of it and it has nothing to do with the metacam.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Dont suppose it could have been the bone from last wkend  bit long ago but well dogs nothing surprises me anymore


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Dont suppose it could have been the bone from last wkend  bit long ago but well dogs nothing surprises me anymore


Mentioned that to the vet, he said no


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Poor Alfie  Has the bleeding stopped? If so it prob was a wee vessel, from being constipated.... send him big chowie hugs from us x


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

kazschow said:


> Poor Alfie  Has the bleeding stopped? If so it prob was a wee vessel, from being constipated.... send him big chowie hugs from us x


Not sure yet, will see next time he goes to the garden.
I'm being mean and making him stay on his bed for a few hours. 
He does not take well to being moaned at  
Not normally much need to


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

rona said:


> Not sure yet, will see next time he goes to the garden.
> I'm being mean and making him stay on his bed for a few hours.
> He does not take well to being moaned at
> Not normally much need to


If it's a wee ruptured vessel don't be surprised if you get more blood the next time he poos.... you could always cork him up to stop him going for a few day til it heals, he may object a little though heheheheeee


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

kazschow said:


> If it's a wee ruptured vessel don't be surprised if you get more blood the next time he poos.... you could always cork him up to stop him going for a few day til it heals, he may object a little though heheheheeee


The vets finger just came out with blood all over it, so I expect a little more, just hope it's dried blood.
To be perfectly honest, I was more worried about the damage he may do to his leg, by keep moving and twisting.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Mentioned that to the vet, he said no


 You never know Dafty head swallowed a piece of rope at the beach once I thought it had arrived back the next day  then 3 weeks later on the way to the vets for the snip he was sick in the car & there was the rest of it  it had a bit of rubber stuff round it & must have been stuck but he was eating & doing his business fine lucky lucky dog


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> You never know Dafty head swallowed a piece of rope at the beach once I thought it had arrived back the next day  then 3 weeks later on the way to the vets for the snip he was sick in the car & there was the rest of it  it had a bit of rubber stuff round it & must have been stuck but he was eating & doing his business fine lucky lucky dog


But a bone would be digested


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> But a bone would be digested


Yes & Alfi has more sence anyway :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Yes & Alfi has more sence anyway :lol:


You think????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Poor Alfie,has he been straining when he goes to the toilet I know when Ben had his op he strained and bright red blood came out that was a small blood vessel took a couple of days before it stopped I did take him to the vets but they did"nt seem to concerned


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Rona..am so sorry to hear about alfie. and only just seen this post..really hope everything goes ok and if i can help out in any way atall please just ask..

Touch wood Sky is doing really well at the moment after his small tear on new years eve..he's getting about half of his usual walks at the moment and is of the metacam and also the invigorate as the vet said incase arthritis sets in later they dont want the body to use to it now .. if thats makes sense....is still a bit stiff onit when he gets up but then after a few walks is fine..
Sorry for taking away from your thread and both myself and Sky send Alfie a big hug and hope its a safe and healthy recovery..
ps..remember any help at all please just ask..


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Hi Rona..am so sorry to hear about alfie. and only just seen this post..really hope everything goes ok and if i can help out in any way atall please just ask..
> 
> Touch wood Sky is doing really well at the moment after his small tear on new years eve..he's getting about half of his usual walks at the moment and is of the metacam and also the invigorate as the vet said incase arthritis sets in later they dont want the body to use to it now .. if thats makes sense....is still a bit stiff onit when he gets up but then after a few walks is fine..
> Sorry for taking away from your thread and both myself and Sky send Alfie a big hug and hope its a safe and healthy recovery..
> ps..remember any help at all please just ask..


Glad Sky is doing well, it's such a long recovery isn't it?
Alf isn't bleeding today and is quite settled. Phew


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

heya, hope Alfs not worrying you to dearly.

Im only writing as im wondering why he's still on metacam? Is you vet advising this? Personally id take him off it, my pups come off it weeks ago and hes neither wimpering in pain or has anything untoward as far as stopping it. It is an anti inflamitory though this can be swapped with a glucosomine suppliment which will also give some anti inflam value. 

Just wondering as he'll have been on it a good 7 weeks now??


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

rona said:


> Glad Sky is doing well, it's such a long recovery isn't it?
> Alf isn't bleeding today and is quite settled. Phew


Great..glad to hear that..A question Rona..? Our vet said to put sky on another joint med as they want to kept of the invigorate incase he needs it again and she said that even the human from of a joint supplement would be fine...Any ideas what to use..Thanks


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Great..glad to hear that..A question Rona..? Our vet said to put sky on another joint med as they want to kept of the invigorate incase he needs it again and she said that even the human from of a joint supplement would be fine...Any ideas what to use..Thanks


its been banded about quite a bit - but a good pure green lipped mussel with help both with tendon repair and inflamation. Its quite potent though wholey natural and can be given with pretty much any med - though personally id stop one to transfer to another, as its only wise


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

james1 said:


> heya, hope Alfs not worrying you to dearly.
> 
> Im only writing as im wondering why he's still on metacam? Is you vet advising this? Personally id take him off it, my pups come off it weeks ago and hes neither wimpering in pain or has anything untoward as far as stopping it. It is an anti inflamitory though this can be swapped with a glucosomine suppliment which will also give some anti inflam value.
> 
> Just wondering as he'll have been on it a good 7 weeks now??


Yes I asked about that the other day, it's for the swelling, but I have said that I will give it if it is needed from now on :thumbup:



Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Great..glad to hear that..A question Rona..? Our vet said to put sky on another joint med as they want to kept of the invigorate incase he needs it again and she said that even the human from of a joint supplement would be fine...Any ideas what to use..Thanks


Alfie is 32kg and my vet said to give 1200mg glucosamine 800mg chondroitin. Human supplements are usually cheaper.
Green lipped mussel is supposed to be good too


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

rona said:


> Green lipped mussel is supposed to be good too


youll wonder why you didnt buy it sooner its that good. Honestly.

edit.
Thats good, my pups 17kg and on 600mg  I did some very hard hunting around, this is a 750mg suppliment with equiv. 622mg of glucosomine HCl. A lot brand them as 500mg or 750mg but have a lot lot less that stated, and use sulphate which isnt absorbed as well 
http://goldshield.co.uk/glucox-glucosamine-hcl-750mg-180-tabs
for green lipped mussel. this is one of the best on the UK market - it uses 100% NZ glm with nothing else in. Its a good potency too. (and on offer)
http://www.healthspark.co.uk/green-lipped-mussel-500mg-180-capsules-p-230.html


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

james1 said:


> its been banded about quite a bit - but a good pure green lipped mussel with help both with tendon repair and inflamation. Its quite potent though wholey natural and can be given with pretty much any med - though personally id stop one to transfer to another, as its only wise


Thanks..


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

A little hairy leg :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Alfie what a lovely leg much better than when it looked like a chicken drum stick:lol::lol:sorry Alfie big hug


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

looking really good, very neat scar!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats looking good, I'm glad he's on the mend, less meds now and everything.

Thinking of you both x


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

just catching up with the thread! awww, nice to see alfie's hairy leg 

and good to hear you can cut down a bit on meds etc - hope he continues to heal well

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Alfie is limping today :crying:
He over did it yesterday 
It's virtually impossible to keep him quiet when OH is off work and Muddy is around.
He hasn't done anything silly, just used it too much 
God, I hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you taking him to the vets, or seeing how it goes?

Poor boy


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Are you taking him to the vets, or seeing how it goes?
> 
> Poor boy


Just trying to keep him as still as possible until Tuesday vet visit.
I may leave him with OH and take Muddy out for hours and hours.
Be prepared for an outing


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Just trying to keep him as still as possible until Tuesday vet visit.
> I may leave him with OH and take Muddy out for hours and hours.
> Be prepared for an outing


Today or over the weekend?


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh NO! Poor Alfie, I hope he has just over worked it and it's just a bit sore..


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Alfie is limping today :crying:
> He over did it yesterday
> It's virtually impossible to keep him quiet when OH is off work and Muddy is around.
> He hasn't done anything silly, just used it too much
> God, I hope it's nothing serious


Aw man, poor Alfie.
It must be so hard keeping him calm and still for so lone, i did it once for two weeks and i needed therapy lol.
Keep us posted Rona
xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this.
Hopefully a bit of rest and he'll be back on the road to recovery.
Wearing Muddy out sounds like a good plan.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hope everythink gets better for you all soon


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

oh no...really not what I expected to read! I get disappointed reading this, I can only iagine how you feel, but with luck it is nothing and he will get back to how he was recovering nicely!!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Rona try not to worry to much Sam the goldie was the same infact he was taken to the vets and the owner got told off because he had over done it with mine the day before nothing much but more than he should have been doing,I know it does"nt seem like it but it"s still early days for Alfie but how do you keep a good goldie still hugs Alfiexx


----------



## ElliesMum (Apr 29, 2010)

Just skim read this, sorry to read that he has over done it! sometimes the problem when they are on meds that take pain away! Bless um!! hope hes back on track soon bless him! 

x x x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww poor Alfie!!! Hope he gets better soon!! Sending well wishes ur way!

Xxxxx


----------



## jabriju (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope Alfie is ok & its nothing serious.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

hope its just very temporary x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

How is Alfie doing?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How are you doing?
Any improvements?
Hope you and Alfie are relaxing and taking things easy and you've managed to wear Muddy out to stop them playing together.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

dodigna said:


> How is Alfie doing?





Fleur said:


> How are you doing?
> Any improvements?
> Hope you and Alfie are relaxing and taking things easy and you've managed to wear Muddy out to stop them playing together.


He's been the ideal patient for the last two days, but I'm still not happy with his leg 
I bought him a rawhide chew yesterday, something I never normally do because of his propensity toward colitis. He thoroughly enjoyed it, especially teasing Muddy with it  
I just can't wait for his check up on Tuesday to arrive, in the hope that the vet puts my mind at rest and allows us to escape the garden, even if it's for very short walks.
I met with Nonnie on Friday for a very long walk with Muddy and her Alfie and left the two invalids together, hopefully going to do the same tomorrow


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww im sorry to hear hes been overdoing things,little monkey.Lets hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Mum went to [email protected] this morning :thumbup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

How long will that keep you busy Alfie?hope the legs a bit better today:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Lovely photos, as always. Glad to hear he is being a good patient and I am waiting eagerly for good news on Tuesday


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> Lovely photos, as always. Glad to hear he is being a good patient and I am waiting eagerly for good news on Tuesday


So am I  :scared:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Aww I bet he is a very happy boy!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good to hear you got out for a decent walk with Muddy, I'm sure you and Nonnie had a great time.
Alfie looks like he's really enjoying that chew - fab pictures, I'm pleased to hear he's being a good patient.
FIngers crossed the vet has good news on Tuesday and he can venture out the garden


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

finger crossed for tuesday! 
That is one big chew..


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

that chew is masssive!!!!!! :lol:

*hugs to him and you*


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

How did it go at the vets Rona? hows he doing today?


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I was just thinking that.... Tuesday today! Vet's check up!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Vet check went really well 
She is pleased how he is standing on the leg and how much weight baring he is doing :thumbup:
I can start to give him up to 1/2 mile walks 3 times a day, but must start at a little less to see how it affects him.
The first thing I did when I came out of the vet, was to book a hydro session for Thursday. He'll only get a 5-10 min swim, but oh will he be a happy boy :thumbup:
She didn't test the stability of the joint, because she didn't want to risk damaging it if it isn't healed enough, I'll have to wait another month for that check 
It's now an avoid the cat exercise, while out on walks :lol:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh thats fab news,well done Alfie xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great news :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Vet check went really well
> She is pleased how he is standing on the leg and how much weight baring he is doing :thumbup:
> I can start to give him up to 1/2 mile walks 3 times a day, but must start at a little less to see how it affects him.
> The first thing I did when I came out of the vet, was to book a hydro session for Thursday. He'll only get a 5-10 min swim, but oh will he be a happy boy :thumbup:
> ...


That's fantastic! Will do you both so much good to get out a couple of times a day, even if its tiny! I bet he'll have great fun swimming too! :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Just to let you know that Rona is having connection issues today, and isn't ignoring any replies


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Vet check went really well
> She is pleased how he is standing on the leg and how much weight baring he is doing :thumbup:
> I can start to give him up to 1/2 mile walks 3 times a day, but must start at a little less to see how it affects him.
> The first thing I did when I came out of the vet, was to book a hydro session for Thursday. He'll only get a 5-10 min swim, but oh will he be a happy boy :thumbup:
> ...


:thumbup: way to go!!! Wait a relief for you!!!! Take it eassssy now, no overdoing! And some cat repellent horn in the garden and before leaving the house to clear the roads!!!!!

Really happy with the good news :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh thats great news Rona! I am glad he is getting better!

Sorry to hear about connection problems!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Just to let you know that Rona is having connection issues today, and isn't ignoring any replies


Thanks Nonnie, back for the mo, don't know for how long though.

I took Alfie for a drive after his vet visit, he loved it. Went and parked by the deer park for a while. He's now fast asleep on the settee. 
Might try his first walk later this evening


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Rona that is excellent news!!!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

oh thats FANTASTIC!!!!!!! well done alfie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So pleased for both you and Alfie you both deserve some good news have a nice walk Alfie xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Brilliant news Rona :thumbup:
I'm so pleased the vets went well today 
Sounds like Alfie had a lovely drive today, I'm sure he'll enjoy his swim.
I think you'll enjoy your walks more than Alfie


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Just got back from out first walk :thumbup:
0.14 of a mile 
All well apart from seeing one cat Grrr 
Will do 3 similar tomorrow and see how he copes, will increase on Friday if he is ok


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Just got back from out first walk :thumbup:
> 0.14 of a mile
> All well apart from seeing one cat Grrr
> Will do 3 similar tomorrow and see how he copes, will increase on Friday if he is ok


That's very precise 

I bet he is a very happy boy, naughty kitties being about though! Finger's crossed for lots more safe walkies :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Just got back from out first walk :thumbup:
> 0.14 of a mile
> All well apart from seeing one cat Grrr
> Will do 3 similar tomorrow and see how he copes, will increase on Friday if he is ok


Glad you had a successful walk 
Lets hope you both continue to enjoy your walks and keep away from the cats.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im glad he seems on the mend .


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Have a nice swim we are off for pins today


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Have a nice swim we are off for pins today


A very relaxed Banjo later in the day then :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> A very relaxed Banjo later in the day then :thumbup:


Yea shame about his human  :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Be prepared to be bored 








































































One very happy Goldie and owner :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
He did 37 length :yikes::yikes:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh he just looks SO happy :001_wub:

That place looks fantastic, no wonder he loves it! Bet its done him the world of good and will do lots of good for his leg too :thumbup:

ETA: when is he off next?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats one happy dog


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Oh he just looks SO happy :001_wub:
> 
> That place looks fantastic, no wonder he loves it! Bet its done him the world of good and will do lots of good for his leg too :thumbup:
> 
> ETA: when is he off next?


Booked in for next Tuesday.
He hasn't wound down yet, still bright eyed. When he does, he should sleep well


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Booked in for next Tuesday.
> He hasn't wound down yet, still bright eyed. When he does, he should sleep well


Bless him, I bet he will love the extra hydo, just as well he's a water dog! Bet he will cheer you up lots now


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Bless him, I bet he will love the extra hydo, just as well he's a water dog! Bet he will cheer you up lots now


You don't know how lovely it was to see him exercise


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

rona said:


> You don't know how lovely it was to see him exercise


must be a good feeling for you he does look well


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

borderer said:


> must be a good feeling for you he does look well


I couldn't believe it, 9 weeks of hardly any exercise and he did 37 lengths.
Gobsmacked :lol:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

he looks so unbelievably happy Rona


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Last photo said it all looked so pleased bet he"ll have sweet dreams tonight,you"re a star Alfie:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww that looks so good! He looks so happy!

I wanna jump in with him! Love swimming!

So glad he is doing well!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant :thumbup: There is nothing better than a happy dog


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

golden dolphin! I love watching real swimmers like the retrievers in the water, they are so smooth, they almost glade over the water. You should see ray swimming, he thinks he is running.

he looks so happy and contented, you can tell he really loves it! Could you take him swimming in lake or does he have to be monitored by the hydro technician?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh wow! Well done Alfie x


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

dodigna said:


> golden dolphin! I love watching real swimmers like the retrievers in the water, they are so smooth, they almost glade over the water. You should see ray swimming, he thinks he is running.
> 
> he looks so happy and contented, you can tell he really loves it! Could you take him swimming in lake or does he have to be monitored by the hydro technician?


At the moment he should be monitored and the water is heated, but in a few weeks, we will be going swimming in a lake I know with a beach type entrance


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Brilliant pictures yet again :thumbup:
It's great to see him look so happy - you must of been so pleased.
Way to go Alfie - 37 lengths:thumbup:
Sweet dreams


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

The aftermath
Deep sleep :thumbup:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Bless him, blissful rest after a long day at the gim!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Bless him, blissful rest after a long day at the gim!


Is that GIN or GYM? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> The aftermath
> Deep sleep :thumbup:


Bless him - bet he's having the best dreams


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for the diary update - all sounding good.
It must be nice to be out and about even for short walks, although stressful at times, especially with all those cats hiding ready to pounce


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Rona just managed to read all the thread-phew!! took awhile!
Wasn't bored by the pics i love watching Alfie swim bless him, he looks so chilled out :001_cool:
Glad to see he's up and about its been a tough time for you both:frown:
You've got a great dog :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

madferrit* said:


> Hi Rona just managed to read all the thread-phew!! took awhile!
> Wasn't bored by the pics i love watching Alfie swim bless him, he looks so chilled out :001_cool:
> Glad to see he's up and about its been a tough time for you both:frown:
> You've got a great dog :thumbup:


Thank you. 
I think he's a great dog. Trouble is, he thinks he is too  :lol:
Rep to you for managing to read the whole thread.


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

rona said:


> Thank you.
> I think he's a great dog. Trouble is, he thinks he is too  :lol:
> Rep to you for managing to read the whole thread.


aww thankyou very much!!
must say i really enjoy catching up with it all otherewise i have no idea what your all talking about!!

Oops must add muddy is super great too lol, dont want to be taking favouries now do I??:-D


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Great to see how well Alfies coming on. :thumbup: Love the pics of him in the water.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)




----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh he's so darned cute :001_wub:

Looks like he got on OK again then! He looks a very good swimmer and I bet its doing lots of good! :thumbup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Another good day for Alfie,how many lengths:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Another good day for Alfie,how many lengths:lol::lol::lol:


Only 35 today, but we had had an eventful journey there, he had a visit to the vet and we sat and watched a couple of cock pheasants having an argument


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Lovely to see him enjoying himself...he is so cute


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab video clip 
He obviously enjoys it :thumbup:
Sounds like he had a busy day.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Them pheasants









Going into hydro. look how he's walking :thumbup:


Waiting for his cookie at the end of hydro, and dropping soaking wet toy on my lap :lol:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Great pics Rona,looks like he's doing good! Loves that water too!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> Great pics Rona,looks like he's doing good! Loves that water too!!


You do know they are videos?


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Lovely videos Rona. He is walking really well


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol! so they are,even better,lovely to watch.x


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> Lol! so they are,even better,lovely to watch.x


HaHaHa

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Made me smile :thumbup:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw wonderful, love it
xx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww!!!! he looks so happy there, can tell he is really made up to go to hydro!
He is walking nice, too! i am so jealous of the way he swims, such a pro, calm and smooth... should show you the way ray swims... :frown:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

dodigna said:


> Aww!!!! he looks so happy there, can tell he is really made up to go to hydro!
> He is walking nice, too! i am so jealous of the way he swims, such a pro, calm and smooth... should show you the way ray swims... :frown:


Go on then, put a video up on here


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww great vids! :thumbup: He is a lovely boy! :thumbup:

Edit: Called Alfie a she sorry Rona!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Awww great vids! :thumbup: He is a lovely boy! :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: Called Alfie a she sorry Rona!!


HaHa. you are all making me smile tonight


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Go on then, put a video up on here


I will, we take him to the woods and the light is a bit funny. In short he is a stressed out swimmer and has to have purpose for it. He won't just get in the water and glide like a retriever. He paces and stresses and you have to throw something in for him to retrieve (or save in ray's world). He will zoom like a bomb to it and will try and stuff any twig he finds in him mouth, so his head goes under (great for his eyes, not!), he takes in so much water too and rasps all the way back to shore to avoid swallowing too much water. We used to look at him with our masks in the sea, he stayed up vertically (which is hard for a terrier as they tend to sink), paddling his back leg manically...

Loved the beat of alfie touching the side of the pool to help himself turn back, such a pro! Olympic levels Golden that he is!


----------



## pacey63 (Apr 28, 2010)

hes coming along great  cannot wait for sholey to get somewhere or anywhere near that


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

he is more handsome by day rona ...what do u give him to eat ?
good job u live quite far away from me , other wise he would be long out of your house 
go on alfie keep up with the good job u do .


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

pacey63 said:


> hes coming along great  cannot wait for sholey to get somewhere or anywhere near that


It will happen, it's just so slow.
How is she today?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

50 lengths at hydro today :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> 50 lengths at hydro today :thumbup:


WOW
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

You must be so proud of your boy


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent I bet you re both happy!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! golden torpedo!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

55 lengths yesterday at hydro :thumbup: He is swimming for so long that we are running out of time, we are going to have to use the water pump soon, so that he is swimming against a current 
Just got back from our first 1/2 mile walk, hadn't intended to do it until tonight but there wasn't anyone on the playing field, so I thought we would go for it 
All signs good so far :thumbup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Havent been around much so was pleased to hear how well Alfie is doing such great news after what he"s been through:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:and one for you Rona:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: great he will be going for his life savers badge soon then


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: great he will be going for his life savers badge soon then


Already got that, but the toy keeps leaping back in :lol:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

he loves his swimming dossent he 

well done alfie


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Already got that, but the toy keeps leaping back in :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

wow, really doing good. :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> 55 lengths yesterday at hydro :thumbup: He is swimming for so long that we are running out of time, we are going to have to use the water pump soon, so that he is swimming against a current
> Just got back from our first 1/2 mile walk, hadn't intended to do it until tonight but there wasn't anyone on the playing field, so I thought we would go for it
> All signs good so far :thumbup:


He's doing so well :thumbup:

Glad the walk went well to 

You must be so pleased.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

This is my 15.000 post, so it had to go here 
Went to pickup OH from work today, so loaded Alfie in the car, traveled through the country lanes Alfie scanning the fields, picked up OH and Muddy, then went for our first walk in 10 weeks in the countryside :thumbup:
Only 1/2 mile but the bunny scent seemed massive, sat under an Oak tree for a while as he sniffed the breeze.
*ACE* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's fantastic


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope he gets well soon


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh i bet he loved that walk Rona,and a lovely day for it too.x


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> Oh i bet he loved that walk Rona,and a lovely day for it too.x


Nose hardly left the floor :lol: :lol:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow you have both come so far... all that patience, worry and waiting well worth it :thumbup:

Alfie is a very lucky lad to have such a dedicated furmum


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations on your 15,000th post :thumbup:
A perfect place to make it 

Sounds like you had a great day - I'm really pleased you all made it out into the countryside and enjoyed the scenery and the bunnies :thumbup:


----------



## Olly's Mum (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad he's doing well!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww that walk sounded bliss!!! Sigh!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

just read the diary update, it all sounds good. 
60 lengths wow, he obviously enjoys his swiming.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just read the diary update 

He looks really good in the video :thumbup:
He still seems to do a little hop as if his leg is catching up with the others every now and then.

Sounds like he got a bit over keen at Hydro, good to hear he is walking everyday now. 
Bet your happy to be out and about as much as Alfie


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Fleur, recovery seems to have slowed a bit now, but I think it's because he is so much more active.
Been out on a few trips to the countryside too, which he loves


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Vet check booked tomorrow at 5.20pm.
STRESS
*STRESS*
*STRESS*


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Chill woman he'l be fine


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's doing really well - stop stressing.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Vet check booked tomorrow at 5.20pm.
> STRESS
> *STRESS*
> *STRESS*


you been talking to Lily too much lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

tashi said:


> you been talking to Lily too much lol


You been watching me? :lol: :lol:
I probably have


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> You been watching me? :lol: :lol:
> I probably have


Nope just sounded like Lily bless her


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How'd you get on at the vets?
All Ok I hope.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Fleur said:


> How'd you get on at the vets?
> All Ok I hope.


Have you been drinking Fleur?
It's tomorrow :lol: :lol:
Had his hydro today, and don't need to tell you how that went, I'm sure you can guess


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> Have you been drinking Fleur?
> It's tomorrow :lol: :lol:
> Had his hydro today, and don't need to tell you how that went, I'm sure you can guess


I wish I had - at least I'd have an excuse :lol:
Glad he enjoyed his Hydro - did you have to drag him out before he wore himself out totally :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I wish I had - at least I'd have an excuse :lol:
> Glad he enjoyed his Hydro - did you have to drag him out before he wore himself out totally :thumbup:


He's restricted to 55 at the mo, he's not happy.
Trouble is, he's getting fit because of the hydro but it's his only outlet.
He's getting a little devil. 
Stood in front of me today and padded on the spot, bounced around then barked at me and pawed me :scared:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww bless him,thats the 'i want to do something...NOW' thing!
Hope the vet check goes ok,im sure it will.Hes done amazingly,thanks to you,during and since his op.I know the boredom thing is hard but it wont be too much longer now!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

aww! Try not to worry rona, I am sure the check up will go smoothly.
different stages of recovery, different challenges!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck at the vets TODAY


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck Alfie and Rona hope all goes well at the vets and it"s good news:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Got fingers x'd that this goes OK :thumbup:


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

we are also thinking of you! hope all's going well!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

*WELL*

She tested his joint in every direction, and although he has a bit of grating because of the arthritis, his joint is stable :thumbup:
She was shocked at how far he has been swimming :lol:
We have to continue being careful for the next 6 weeks or so, but she has left it to me to decide how long the walks are :thumbup:
We will be trying one 1 mile walk tomorrow YIPEEEEE


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

rona said:


> *WELL*
> 
> She tested his joint in every direction, and although he has a bit of grating because of the arthritis, his joint is stable :thumbup:
> She was shocked at how far he has been swimming :lol:
> ...


excellent news Rona. That is great to hear! Fantastic! I was slightly worried about the news but fortunately it's better than I expected. Bet you're happy!!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's fantastic   

Now you two go behaving yourselves


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: it dosent seem that long since he had the op, well for me anyway


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> That's fantastic
> 
> Now you two go behaving yourselves


I'm not risking anything 



Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: it dosent seem that long since he had the op, well for me anyway


It seems a very very very long time to us


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

WooHoo. :thumbup: 
Bestest news this week at least.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Brilliant news - had to quickly check in before I went to bed, and I'm glad I did 
Bet you can't stop smiling :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

_thank heaven! :thumbup: 
good news at last... yay! :001_cool: thats excellent. _


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Rona and Alfie so pleased all went well at the vets all your hard work has paid off Rona:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

great news rona. 
Glad Alf has got the all clear and u are both able to get out and about a bit more.
Dont over do it! Take it steady and hope Alf enjoys as much as u will:thumbup:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

wow brill news , well we will demand pics from the walk u know that ?


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

Great news Rona. Well done Alfie
Hugs to both xxx:thumbup:


----------

